# Bailey is sick!



## Bailey&Me

I hate it when Bailey isn't feeling well...which is not too often, luckily. But he is sick right now and I could really use some advice. Monday night, he started pacing back and forth and crying to go outside (not normal for him)...I took him out and he had a really loose stool. That day, he had more treats than normal (he had an early dinner and my little cousin was doing training with him later at night and I think gave him more treats than he normally gets) so I thought that was why. Then, Tuesday morning he woke me up crying, and then threw up some yellow-ish bile type liquid a couple of times, and had another loose stool. I worked from home so I could keep an eye on him. I cooked him some boiled chicken and rice and fed it to him in four small meals through out the day (less food than he usually gets though). I mixed in some probiotics with the food and also gave him pepcid AC. He had, I think, four loose stools through the day yesterday. Other than that, he was acting fine...active and playful, pretty normal and didnt throw up again the whole day. 

Last night again, he woke me up a few times...he threw up yellowish liquid three times over the night and this morning and had a couple more loose, liquidy stools. This morning he is much quieter, not like his normal self. I again cooked him some boiled chicken and rice and mixed in some yogurt. He didnt really want to eat it which is VERY VERY STRANGE FOR HIM!! He usually gobbles down anything and everything. I syringed some water in his mouth and finally got him to eat. He's sleeping now. I called the vet and made an appointment for 11 o clock. I was hoping it was just an upset stomach yesterday, but today with him acting so down, I better take him in. I am so scared...I have been "googling" like crazy and reading old SM threads all day and night yesterday. I am worried about pancreatitis. I'm also worried about some kind of blockage...he is a chewer and I'm always worried he'll eat something harmful even though I always watch him closely. AH! I am so nervous. Working from home again today so I can take care of him...and keep getting bombarded with work...just a very stressful situation trying to balance both :smpullhair: :smstarz:

Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Maglily

I hope he is feeling better today. It could be the treats like you said, I'm sorry I have no idea or advice really. I know too much of anything (food, treats) can put them off so hopefully that's it and he'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## Katkoota

Oh no! Precious Bailey isn't well?  awee no advice here, but Maybe it's the treats - i hope that he will get back to himself so soon. Otherwise, a vet will be good to visit. Please give him tones of kisses from me
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Bailey&Me

Maglily said:


> I hope he is feeling better today. It could be the treats like you said, I'm sorry I have no idea or advice really. I know too much of anything (food, treats) can put them off so hopefully that's it and he'll be back to normal soon.


Thanks Brenda! 


Another update - when I finally got him to break his chicken and rice, he kept it down for all of half an hour, then threw all of it up. i am really starting to freak out now!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i hope he feels better today , i gave dolce some commercial food once canned n he got sick n kept throwing up and having loose stools it just didnt agree w him , hopefully he just has a tummy bug and hellbe back to his normal self , keep us posted.


----------



## jpupart

I'm sorry Bailey isn't feeling well. I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong. I would save a stool sample to bring in if he poops before you go as I imagine they'll want to check that. Since he has been pooping it probably isn't a total blockage. Mindy, though, had similar symptoms a few months ago and she was also kind of hacking,too. After xrays, stool samples,blood tests,etc (around $600.00 of tests!!) we finally decided she had eaten a large piece of a bully stick which had partially obstructed her colon.(shadow on the xrays) It irritated her colon and also took a long time to break down. She was on probiotics for several weeks, a very limited diet, and it still took 6 to 8 weeks before she was back to normal. I never give bully sticks anymore, but do give flossies which are not nearly as hard! Maybe something he ate has really irritated his stomach,too.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I'm so sorry. Our poor Bailey. I know you can't wait to get to the vet. Is there any chance that the little cousin might have slipped Bailey something to eat other than his treats? 
The only time that Tyler had diarrhea like that (from time to time he's had one loose stool) was after his neuter, from the anesthesia and/or stress. I remember the vet giving him pill or powder to take for it and she hydrated him subQ. I hope this passes.Let us know and I sending prayers and kisses to you and our boy.:hugging:


----------



## aprilb

Nida-I'm sorry that Bailey is sick. It sounds to me like he has an upset stomach. When your dog is throwing up because of an upset stomach, feeding him is not a good idea. The stomach needs to rest. I would fast him for 12 hours, keep him hydrated, then feed plain boiled chicken and rice.(1/3 chicken to 2/3 rice mashed up) only if he is NOT throwing up. I would give just a couple tablespoons, initially, then wait and see if he holds it down. (I would wait 2-3 hours) If he seems hungry and feels okay, you can give a little more... Hope he feels better:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Nida, I hope little Bailey boy is feeling better today. Maybe a Vet visit is a good idea even if he is...just to be safe. Poor sweet Bailey...my prayers are with him today.


----------



## yeagerbum

So sorry to hear that Bailey isn't feeling well. I hope it's just the food and he'll recover soon with boiled chicken and rice diet, let us know what the vet says..Hope the poor fella will feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks everyone for your concern. I am at the vets now. As soon as we got there bailey had a big stool....it was all red and bloody. I am freaking out. But glad I brought him in rather than waiting. They are first doing tests for parasites and for pancreatitis then will do X rays of the abdomen. This is so scary. I never know when its good to wait and see and when I should be rushing to the vet. But im glad I trusted my gut and brought him in especially since he had such a bloody stool as soon as we got here. Sorry to be gross. Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## Johita

Oh no! Not Bailey too!!! Aolani's been ick like that before and I didn't give him anythign to eat for 24 hours but I made sure he had plenty of water. The more you give them the more they have to get rid of so its probably better to hold off on any food for a while. You may also want to take him to the vet just in case. Please give him a hug and kiss from us and we hope that he feels better soon.


----------



## yeagerbum

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern. I am at the vets now. As soon as we got there bailey had a big stool....it was all red and bloody. I am freaking out. But glad I brought him in rather than waiting. They are first doing tests for parasites and for pancreatitis then will do X rays of the abdomen. This is so scary. I never know when its good to wait and see and when I should be rushing to the vet. But im glad I trusted my gut and brought him in especially since he had such a bloody stool as soon as we got here. Sorry to be gross. Please keep him in your prayers.


:new_shocked: that sounds scary....I'm so glad you brought him to the vet in time too, and thanks for the update, I will keep Bailey in my thoughts...I know you must be so worried but hold it together for Bailey :grouphug:


----------



## Johita

I also wanted to add that Aolani got bloody stool from eating chicken. I had introduced it to his diet a few months ago and in a couple of days he was very loose stool and woudl cry and cry and he couldn't stop pooping and eventually it turned inot bloody poop. That's when I stopped giving him any food and took him to the vet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow poor baby , pls keep us posted ,maybe he was constipated w a big poopy .. i hope its nothing serious .


----------



## bellapuppy

Oh, I am sorry he is not feeling well but so glad you took him to the vet. We will be praying he is ok and has nothing serious. Love and licks from Whisper, Maggie and Trixie.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh no, I am so sorry :grouphug: I hope the vet can figure it out and he will soon be on the road to recovery.


----------



## jodublin

Get well soon Bailey x


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks everyone! I am back home and had to leave Bailey at the vet. The tests for giardia, parasites and pancreatitis were all negative. The next thing they wanted to do were "radiographs with barium" to see whats going on is his intestines. Does anyone know much about this? I dont know why they didnt do just simple x-rays. Maybe I'm jumping the gun here...he's only had these symptoms since Monday late night...so just a day and a half. Should I have waited, fasted him for 24 hours before making him go through all these tests?? The vet said if theres even a small chance he could have eaten something bad, we should do the radiographs to make sure nothing is obstructed. What do you guys think? I tend to freak out and got scared that if I waited, Bailey would get worse.


----------



## poochie2

Oh my I hope your Bailey comes home soon and that all tests are okay. It's a good thing they are running those tests especially with the vommitting and bloody bowel movement that he has had. Please Please let us know how he is doing. You must feel so nervous and anxious......I am keeping your sweety in my prayers today.
Jenna


----------



## pammy4501

OK, so glad you got him to the vet. Did they do the canine lipase for pancreatitis? Most vets can to the quickie screening test in the office to rule out pancratitis. It could be just garden variety gastroenteritis too. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone! I am back home and had to leave Bailey at the vet. The tests for giardia, parasites and pancreatitis were all negative. The next thing they wanted to do were "radiographs with barium" to see whats going on is his intestines. Does anyone know much about this? I dont know why they didnt do just simple x-rays. Maybe I'm jumping the gun here...he's only had these symptoms since Monday late night...so just a day and a half. Should I have waited, fasted him for 24 hours before making him go through all these tests?? The vet said if theres even a small chance he could have eaten something bad, we should do the radiographs to make sure nothing is obstructed. What do you guys think? I tend to freak out and got scared that if I waited, Bailey would get worse.


This happened to us with our schnauzer...we rushed her there and it cost us 500.00 to find out she must have eaten something. Then she was fine. I would suggest letting him eat light for the next couple of days and see how he is before doing more tests. A few days won't matter either way. Give him kisses from me and Rocky boy. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hoping that its nothing serious , u must be scared hugs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm so glad you followed your instincts and got sweet Bailey to the vet when you did. Bloody stool is scary. It could be something really simple like stress induced colitis but you just want to be sure when there is blood in the stool. 

Normally you do want to let the tummy rest for 24 hours by withholding food, but by giving food I don't think that would have caused blood in the stool. Don't beat yourself up on that one. I find it interesting that when his tummy is empty, that is when he seems to be having pain and throwing up.

Prayers for both you and Bailey and please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sending lots of prayers for precious Bailey.


----------



## allheart

Oh no, not Bailey too . So glad you took him to the vet and saying prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom

Please know that Bailey is in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Nida - I'm so sorry to read that he had bloody stool but at least it was at the vet's. I don't know about the other tests but given the symptoms I'm sure they want to check for anything that Bailey might have eaten that could be an obstruction or problem. BTW, do you have pet insurance? I remember you inquiring about it. Hope so. 
Maybe someone else can let you know more about the radiographs. I'm sending prayers to both of you. I know how scared you must be but Bailey's in good hands and you got him to the vet. Please let us know what you find out. rayer:rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou

OH no. I'm so sorry to read about Bailey. This is so scary. Sending prayers Nida. Please please please keep us updated!


----------



## LitGal

I'm sorry to hear about Bailey. Hugs to you and to Bailey.


----------



## stampin4fun

You and Bailey are in our thoughts. Hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## Bailey&Me

The vet just called with an update. They had done 2 of the 4 barium radiographs so far and already they can pretty much tell there is something in his stomach. He even threw up the barium which the vet said is very rare. She will be more sure around 6 pm when she does the last radiograph. She said she's pretty sure there is something stuck in his stomach. I feel just awful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, Nida ... I am so sorry. I am just reading this. I feel so bad for you and Bailey.
I will check in to see what the vet says. (I'm not sure if you saw Dr. Krisi or not ... I know you were thinking of making an appointment with her a little while back) It sounds as though the doctor is on top of things ... and, hopefully, it is not anything complicated. I am saying prayers that it's nothing serious going on in his little tummy.

Sending hugs and love to you and Bailey.


----------



## Johita

Oh Nida, I'm so sorry to hear that you and bailey are going through this. Please know that you and him are in our prayers and hope that Bailey gets better soon.


----------



## revakb2

I am so sorry to hear that Bailey is sick. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Dora's Mom

Oh no! I'm sorry Bailey is sick. I'm glad the vet has an idea of what is going on. Sounds like she will take good care of Bailey. Keep us updated!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> The vet just called with an update. They had done 2 of the 4 barium radiographs so far and already they can pretty much tell there is something in his stomach. He even threw up the barium which the vet said is very rare. She will be more sure around 6 pm when she does the last radiograph. She said she's pretty sure there is something stuck in his stomach. I feel just awful.


Ok...I know I would be feeling the same way as you right now. So let's focus on the positive. Your quick response has given Bailey and the vet so much more time to find the blockage and remove it. So often the poor baby is so lifeless by the time a blockage of some kind is finally found, it makes it so much harder on them. Bailey is young, healthy, and strong since this has just happened. So I know Bailey is going to be fine. It sounds like you have a great vet who is on top of things and knows when to be conservative and when to go ahead with the big tests. That in itself is fantastic! Try not to panic. We are all here for you and sweet Bailey and praying. :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks everyone. I am petrified and can't even function properly, I am freaking out that much. Bailey is MY LOVE, I can't imagine anything happening to him...the thought of losing him is unbearable. 

From what I understand, a blockage in the stomach is very serious, right? My vet said she will confirm the results of the tests with me at 6, after the last x-ray. If there is in fact a blockage, will surgery tomorrow morning be too late? Do I need to go to an ER?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

honey i have no answers but im praying w all my might that whatever is disturbing bailey is not serious. i can only imagine what u r going thru just know we r all here praying for sweet bailey. pls let us know what the vet says. and thank goodness u decided to take him in , u acted fast n thats a good thing .


----------



## kathym

Hopefully you will see more clearly after 6 pm ...Than one step at a time..Its not easy believe me i know..
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone. I am petrified and can't even function properly, I am freaking out that much. Bailey is MY LOVE, I can't imagine anything happening to him...the thought of losing him is unbearable.
> 
> From what I understand, a blockage in the stomach is very serious, right? My vet said she will confirm the results of the tests with me at 6, after the last x-ray. If there is in fact a blockage, will surgery tomorrow morning be too late? Do I need to go to an ER?


I don't think your vet would allow Bailey to go overnight if she didn't think it ok. I think blockages can be serious when they aren't caught right away and the dog is already in a weakened condition. But if it is something that he ate and it has caused an intestinal blockage...from what I've read anyway...sometimes they will continue to watch to see if the whatever the object is will move on it's own. If not, then they will most likely need to schedule surgery. So I don't think immediate surgery is always indicated.

Try to stay calm. I know I wouldn't be able to, but try. But I really think it sounds like you have an EXCELLENT vet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone. I am petrified and can't even function properly, I am freaking out that much. Bailey is MY LOVE, I can't imagine anything happening to him...the thought of losing him is unbearable.
> 
> From what I understand, a blockage in the stomach is very serious, right? My vet said she will confirm the results of the tests with me at 6, after the last x-ray. If there is in fact a blockage, will surgery tomorrow morning be too late? Do I need to go to an ER?


 
Nida I know how sacred you are, Bailey is going to be ok, Matilda is ill also we need to stay calm for them, both of us need to get rest and take care ourselves, hugs from one worried mom to another, God's has his hand on little Bailey


----------



## poochie2

OMG ! You must be so worried ! Honey, I am praying for BAILEY ! These little fluffs are too precious !!!


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - just got back to read your last posts. The good things are that you recognized Bailey needed help and got him to the vet, the vet seems to be very up on things in that she ordered the tests she did and now you seem to have a cause and I know that she will guide you in the next step. He's at a vet -- there's no way that she will ignore or take a chance with him if there is surgery indicated. I don't think an ER vet would have been a better choice. She seems thorough and concerned and I'm sure will make things happen. In just getting back to you after 6pm means to me that she is dedicated to her patients. I know how much you love Bailey and how scary this is but you have all of us there with you, praying for Bailey and ready to try to help. :grouphug:


----------



## mfa

i'm so sorry to hear this, sending hugs and prayers for you and Bailey:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Just checking back to see if the vet contacted you, Nida. It's 9pm our time. rayer:


----------



## maggieh

Sending prayers your way - Bailey is in good hands and they will know what to do to keep him safe. Keep us posted! Hugs to you all!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm checking in too...and praying.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

rayer: praying for bailey


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Checking in, too.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Oh no...  So relieved you took Bailey in the vets because you probaby saved his life if he has a stomach obstruction...getting them in early before infections set in is critical! I would trust your vet- they will do surgery right away if they feel it is life threatening - he's in the best place he could possibly be right now. I will be keeping you both in my most positive thoughts and prayers....


----------



## girlygirls

Oh poor baby and mom. You've done the right thing. Prayers that everything works out.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey. I will continue to keep Bailey in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven

Oh poor Bailey, you are doing all you can :grouphug: just checking in to see how the last test has turned out. I am sure the vet will determine the best course of action.


----------



## bellapuppy

Prayers for you and Bailey! Hugs!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks so much for checking in. I just got back home from spending the last four hours at the vets. She showed me Bailey's series of barium tests (they inject a dye and then see how it travels down his stomach and intestines over a few hours). The tests show that the barium didnt move down his system as fast as it should...it collected in his stomach which shows there is something in there. Not a full obstruction but possibly a partial one. She scheduled him for exploratory surgery tomorrow morning. She recommended I drop him off at the 24/7 emergency vets tonight so they can keep an eye on him...so that is where he is now. The ER vet (who is supposedly very good) examined him and checked all his x-rays....she doesnt think he needs surgery right away. She said it doesnt look like a full obstruction, and the good thing is that his intestines are clear. She is going to keep him on fluids and meds tonight and she thinks we should do more x-rays in the morning....if the barium has made it all the way through then we should hold off on surgery. So I am going to talk to the regular vet about that. It would be nice if we didnt HAVE to do surgery and could just watch him for a few days to see if it is able to clear up on its own. Especially since there were no obvious foreign bodies visible in the x-ray....now I'm thinking MAYBE the urgent surgery isnt necessary? Ive been racking my brain to figure out WHAT it could be....over the weekend, I got him some new chews that have a different texture than his normal chews (these: Baa Free Range Lamb Weasand Twists 5-Count) so maybe these are whats sitting in his stomach??

It was horrible leaving him at the ER vet overnight. I am just sick with worry. I can't believe this happened...it seems like something so silly and avoidable. I feel like an awful mom!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I'm so relieved that Bailey's in such good hands. No one wants to hear that their fluff might need surgery but at least they are totally on top of this and it sounds like everyone, regular vet and ER are very caring and thorough. I think that you have to go with the professionals and not second guess anyone. See what happens if they run the tests again. Is there any reason that could preclude surgery?
Nida - please don't call yourself a bad mom. You did nothing wrong. You have been so amazing through all of this. it's scary and no one wants their kids to be sick but you have done all the right things. And with urgency. I wish I lived down near where you are so I could be with you. Can you take off of work tomorrow? I hope so. I know none of us will get much sleep until we hear something tomorrow morning but please know we love you and our favorite honorary Maltese more than anyone could ever imagine. He'll be fine with all the prayers coming from here and the vets you have on his case. Please take care of yourself. :smootch:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

nida u are an excellent mom, dont u ever doubt that.. u are doing everything u can for him , sometimes just like kids fluffs put things in their mouth that they shouldnt. its in no way ur fault , lets pray n hope that when they do the new xrays tomm that everything goes by fast , maybe whatever is blocking will move or pass . lets have faith , at least u know hes at the vets n they r keeping an eye on him . im going to bed now but i will def be praying n i will chk in early in the morning.. its easier said than done but try to rest tonite.. hugs


----------



## yeagerbum

Nida, just checking in here, I'm glad that Bailey doesn't need an immediate surgery, and I hope that he will feel a lot better by tomorrow morning. You're an excellent mom just like Sue and Liza said and don't think too much...take good care and get some rest dear...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Nida, he's in the best hands right now I will specific pray for the blockage to be gone tomorrow. I believe in miracle, I know how you are feeling we feel so helpless. Hugs to you


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Nida...you must be so sick with worry...I am praying Bailey passes whatever this is and does not need surgery. I was talked into emergency surgery once and it was unnecessary. If the doctor thinks he is not in immediate danger, then I'd wait a couple of days. I cannot imagine how heartbreaking it must be for you to leave him there, but he's obviously in good hands. Sending lots of prayers up now and hugs to you...I'll check in in the morning to see how he is. Take care of yourself and try to get some sleep.


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Nida, he is at the right place. I'm praying that the morning light brings good news. My Jack Russell Samantha eat a bad chew from China & then within 12 hrs was soo sick. Spent 6 days @ an Emergency vets. That was 3 years ago. Now she is wonderful @ 13 1/2 years old. So take heart. They will do the right thing there & we are all praying!


----------



## missiek

Nida, this reminds me so much of my black lab, Shadow, that I had as a teen. My Grandpa fed her a T-bone from his steak (AAA!) and part of it became stuck in her stomach. She got to the point that she was throwing up blood. We had all the tests that poor Bailey has endured and we were keeping her overnight at the ER vet for observation. It was a miracle, but the next morning she was 100% better. The bone fragments passed finally.

Nida, I am praying that Bailey will recover in much the same manner. He is in the right hands! You have done everything you could do...

Bailey is in my prayers!!


----------



## allheart

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks so much for checking in. I just got back home from spending the last four hours at the vets. She showed me Bailey's series of barium tests (they inject a dye and then see how it travels down his stomach and intestines over a few hours). The tests show that the barium didnt move down his system as fast as it should...it collected in his stomach which shows there is something in there. Not a full obstruction but possibly a partial one. She scheduled him for exploratory surgery tomorrow morning. She recommended I drop him off at the 24/7 emergency vets tonight so they can keep an eye on him...so that is where he is now. The ER vet (who is supposedly very good) examined him and checked all his x-rays....she doesnt think he needs surgery right away. She said it doesnt look like a full obstruction, and the good thing is that his intestines are clear. She is going to keep him on fluids and meds tonight and she thinks we should do more x-rays in the morning....if the barium has made it all the way through then we should hold off on surgery. So I am going to talk to the regular vet about that. It would be nice if we didnt HAVE to do surgery and could just watch him for a few days to see if it is able to clear up on its own. Especially since there were no obvious foreign bodies visible in the x-ray....now I'm thinking MAYBE the urgent surgery isnt necessary? Ive been racking my brain to figure out WHAT it could be....over the weekend, I got him some new chews that have a different texture than his normal chews (these: Baa Free Range Lamb Weasand Twists 5-Count) so maybe these are whats sitting in his stomach??
> 
> It was horrible leaving him at the ER vet overnight. I am just sick with worry. I can't believe this happened...it seems like something so silly and avoidable. I feel like an awful mom!!!


 
Nida, you are GREAT Mommy. The worst feeling is leaving them at the hospital, but it's the BEST thing for them. They have 24/7 Medical staff to watch over him, and don't hesitate to call, just to see how the little guy is doing. Saying huge prayers and PLEASE don't beat yourself up. You took action right away!!!! And he is in really good hands now. Sending many hugs and prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

checking in on bailey hoping he is better today . hugs


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks everyone for checking in this morning. I just picked up Bailey from the 24 hour emergency vet clinic where he was overnight and then dropped him off at my vets clinic. she did the last barium x-ray this morning and it is showing that there is STILL barium in there. Which definitely should not be there. She is pretty convinced there is something in his stomach that is causing this blockage. The spleen also looked strange on his latest x-ray, like it was sitting in an odd position. She said he needs surgery right away and are rushing him in this morning. I am going crazy with worry. Thank you so much for your support and advice. I'll keep you posted. I dont know how I will function today. Please pray for Bailey.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

will continue praying, hoping they get what it is out with no problems ! just know we are all w u and we are all praying for that sweet boy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Nida, I can only imagine the stress and worry you are feeling right now. I will have you and precious Bailey in my thoughts and prayers today. And, I will be checking in to see how the surgery went. I am thinking positive for both you and Bailey.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone for checking in this morning. I just picked up Bailey from the 24 hour emergency vet clinic where he was overnight and then dropped him off at my vets clinic. she did the last barium x-ray this morning and it is showing that there is STILL barium in there. Which definitely should not be there. She is pretty convinced there is something in his stomach that is causing this blockage. The spleen also looked strange on his latest x-ray, like it was sitting in an odd position. She said he needs surgery right away and are rushing him in this morning. I am going crazy with worry. Thank you so much for your support and advice. I'll keep you posted. I dont know how I will function today. Please pray for Bailey.


Nida - just saw this. To me it seems like there was no option but to go in and see what's going on and get it out. I know this is so stressful but this just doesn't seem to be passing and you don't want Bailey to get to a point where they'll say "If only we got in earlier." I think you've had amazing medical help from your vet and from the ER and you have to put your trust in them and God and also sweet Bailey to get thru this crisis. I almost lost my DS when he was 2 and I couldn't even think straight...I think I was in shock but the doctors came in, guided me and as you saw the other day, he graduated college, a smart, strapping boy. You know I'm here for you and am sending prayers and love to you both. I wish I could take the anxiety away.:smootch:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowbody said:


> Oh Nida - I'm so sorry to read that he had bloody stool but at least it was at the vet's. I don't know about the other tests but given the symptoms I'm sure they want to check for anything that Bailey might have eaten that could be an obstruction or problem. BTW, do you have pet insurance? I remember you inquiring about it. Hope so.
> Maybe someone else can let you know more about the radiographs. I'm sending prayers to both of you. I know how scared you must be but Bailey's in good hands and you got him to the vet. Please let us know what you find out. rayer:rayer:


Susan, yes I do have pet insurance. I have PetPlan - you have the same one for Tyler, right? I got it soon after I adopted Bailey and this will be my first claim. Boy am I glad I got insurance because this is going to cost me a hefty sum. Between all the diagnostic tests, surgery and the after hours care at the emergency vet, all this will come out to somewhere around 4k. I hope PetPlan is willing to cover a lot of it. 

My vet told me about another patient of hers who had something similar happen recently...the dog had a blockage of some sort and his family couldnt afford the diagnositic tests or the surgery so they had to put him down. That is so sad.


----------



## Snowbody

Bailey&Me said:


> Susan, yes I do have pet insurance. I have PetPlan - you have the same one for Tyler, right? I got it soon after I adopted Bailey and this will be my first claim. Boy am I glad I got insurance because this is going to cost me a hefty sum. Between all the diagnostic tests, surgery and the after hours care at the emergency vet, all this will come out to somewhere around 4k. I hope PetPlan is willing to cover a lot of it.
> 
> My vet told me about another patient of hers who had something similar happen recently...the dog had a blockage of some sort and his family couldnt afford the diagnositic tests or the surgery so they had to put him down. That is so sad.


This is exactly the kind of thing I got insurance for. Then you don't have to make an agonizing decision about whether you can even get treatment. Be sure that you give the vet's office the forms that you download from PetPlan. One is the diagnosis stuff but there's also a form you have to sign that says you allow them to send Bailey's records. They will want that for sure and when I didn't do it last year it slowed payment. Once they got it it went quickly. The only issue too is that you have to lay out money and then are reimbursed as per plan you have.


----------



## donnad

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Bailey today :grouphug:.


----------



## mysugarbears

Nida, just checking to see how Bailey was doing. I'm so sorry that he has to have surgery and that his spleen is looking a little strange. I'm keeping you and Bailey in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: I will be looking for updates throughout the day. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks so much for checking in. I just got back home from spending the last four hours at the vets. She showed me Bailey's series of barium tests (they inject a dye and then see how it travels down his stomach and intestines over a few hours). The tests show that the barium didnt move down his system as fast as it should...it collected in his stomach which shows there is something in there. Not a full obstruction but possibly a partial one. She scheduled him for exploratory surgery tomorrow morning. She recommended I drop him off at the 24/7 emergency vets tonight so they can keep an eye on him...so that is where he is now. The ER vet (who is supposedly very good) examined him and checked all his x-rays....she doesnt think he needs surgery right away. She said it doesnt look like a full obstruction, and the good thing is that his intestines are clear. She is going to keep him on fluids and meds tonight and she thinks we should do more x-rays in the morning....if the barium has made it all the way through then we should hold off on surgery. So I am going to talk to the regular vet about that. It would be nice if we didnt HAVE to do surgery and could just watch him for a few days to see if it is able to clear up on its own. Especially since there were no obvious foreign bodies visible in the x-ray....now I'm thinking MAYBE the urgent surgery isnt necessary? Ive been racking my brain to figure out WHAT it could be....over the weekend, I got him some new chews that have a different texture than his normal chews (these: Baa Free Range Lamb Weasand Twists 5-Count) so maybe these are whats sitting in his stomach??
> 
> It was horrible leaving him at the ER vet overnight. I am just sick with worry. I can't believe this happened...it seems like something so silly and avoidable. I feel like an awful mom!!!


I don't think it would be that treat unless there just happened to be something off in the processing of it. Weasand is supposed to be fully digestible if a chunk is swallowed. It may take awhile, but it should digest. You were giving what is supposed to be a safe and healthy treat. I personally have chosen not to purchase any FreeRange products any longer until they change or can prove with individual batch testing that each batch is safe and free of chemicals since they moved their processing plant to China a couple of years ago. They may have already done this and I just don't know about it since I've found alternate sources made here in the USA for those types of chews.



Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone for checking in this morning. I just picked up Bailey from the 24 hour emergency vet clinic where he was overnight and then dropped him off at my vets clinic. she did the last barium x-ray this morning and it is showing that there is STILL barium in there. Which definitely should not be there. She is pretty convinced there is something in his stomach that is causing this blockage. The spleen also looked strange on his latest x-ray, like it was sitting in an odd position. She said he needs surgery right away and are rushing him in this morning. I am going crazy with worry. Thank you so much for your support and advice. I'll keep you posted. I dont know how I will function today. Please pray for Bailey.


I'm thrilled with your vet. She did another x-ray this morning BEFORE doing surgery to see if the obstruction has started to move on it's own. I hope this gives you comfort. Praying for sweet Bailey and will be checking as often as I can to hear what I KNOW will be a great report.


----------



## lori

Oh gosh Nida!! I am so very sorry to hear that poor Bailey needs surgery! I am praying so hard for him!! Big hugs to you!!


----------



## dwerten

just read this so sorry your baby is going through this as well as you


----------



## yeagerbum

Checking in for the morning, so sorry to hear that Bailey has to get surgery  my prayers for Bailey, let us know how the surgery goes, hugs


----------



## pammy4501

Just checking in on you and Baily. I think we are all on pins and needles until we know he is safely out of surgery.


----------



## MaxnMinnie

:grouphug: thoughts and prayers ..hope things are ok


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I keep checking in ... Thoughts and prayers continue. I hope Bailey is okay.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

checking to see if theres any news


----------



## silverhaven

What an ordeal  I hope he is ok :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson

So sorry to hear Bailey is sick..I have been praying for your boy...
You are a wonderful mother and he is so very fortunate to have you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Waiting to hear GOOD news...hugs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Well geeze...this waiting for the surgery to be over is killing me! I can't even begin to think how you are dealing with this. 

Just know we are here and waiting with you and praying for sweet Bailey.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just got home, how's Bailey doing?


----------



## Bailey&Me

Hi everyone, thanks for asking about Bailey's surgery. I have been on pin and needles waiting for news. The vet just called me saying they are done with surgery and Bailey is recovering okay. The did NOT find anything in his stomach!!! As glad as I am to hear that, I am also very confused. All signs were pointing towards a blockage in the stomach (from what I understood) so what else is causing that if there is no foreign body in there??? I am so lost. The vet said everything in there looked normal :huh: I'm so glad, but then why were we doing surgery? I just dont know if I did the right thing and now scared as to what could be the issue that was causing Bailey's symptoms. 

They are keeping Bailey there all day and then if he is stable enough, I can bring him home tonight. If not then I have to leave him in at the emergency vet again. Either way, I have to take him in to my vet again tomorrow and leave him there all day so they can monitor him. 

Thanks for your concern and support. It means so much. I am so drained...just want him to be okay and back to normal.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im so glad its nothing serious n im glad he seems to b recovering well . but why the surgery ? wow im as confused as u .. hoping bailey gets well real soon


----------



## revakb2

I'm glad to hear that Bailey is out of surgery. I can certainly understand your concern about nothing being found. Maybe by the time they did the surgery, whatever caused the problem passed. I hope Bailey makes a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## missiek

I am glad Bailey is okay, but now I (like you) am worried about what is wrong with him!!  Hang in there sweetie!! We are all still praying


----------



## mom2bijou

UGH well I missed that Bailey went in for surgery. Just read that he is out and there is no blockage. I'm sorry! Amen the surgery is over but I'm confused too as to what is actually wrong w/Bailey. I can't even imagine the stress you are under right now. Stay strong and know the continued prayers are rolling in.


----------



## CloudClan

Keeping Bailey in our prayers, rayer: so sorry that you do not have answers yet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Wow that is frustrating. I'm so glad Bailey is out of surgery and everything seems fine. But now it's back to the drawing board as to the cause of the original symptoms. Gosh I'm sorry. Could the barium x-ray that showed the barium was not moving out of the stomach as fast as it should indicate that Bailey's stomach does not digest food as quickly as it should? Jett has that trouble because he would throw up his entire breakfast around 3 in the afternoon. None of it had been digested yet. So I give him probiotics with digestive enzymes and that has helped him. Just a thought and something to maybe ask the vet about. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm happy to hear that Bailey is out of surgery, but i can understand your frustrations. I hope that they found out was is wrong with Bailey and maybe Crystal is on to something. It can't hurt to bring that up to the vet. Continuing my prayers for Bailey.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## lori

Thank God he is out of surgery and doing ok. So sorry that you don't have any answers though. So frustrating. Hang in there and hopefully he will be back in your arms tonight!! Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way!


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - just got home and couldn't wait to open SM. Thank goodness the surgery is over. As they said it was exploratory so they were looking to see what was going on. Any info on the spleen and why it looked wrong? Hard to figure out what's up but thankful that they didn't find anything horrendous in the stomach like a mass or something lodged in there. Maybe whatever it was did pass. Did she give you any indication of what she thought might be going on?Any specialist she can consult with? Take a pad with questions, like Crystal's and write down what she tells you so that you have it.
I'm just so relieved that Bailey made it thru surgery fine. It might be good for them to be monitoring him until tomorrow coming out of surgery. Try to get some rest and let us know what you hear.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

This is what I was talking about in my post...I don't understand why this happens to people and animals. They take exrays, do tests, give you results and want to do surgery and then NOTHING. It happened to me, like I said in my other post...and since then..I do not trust doctors. I do not have much experience with vets, as my last dog was very healthy, but with doctors...I have little faith. That is why I told you about it...I was worried that Bailey would get unecessary surgery. I hope and pray whatever it was that was ailing him is now gone and he will be healthy and happy for many years with you. HUGS, you must be exhausted....



Bailey&Me said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for asking about Bailey's surgery. I have been on pin and needles waiting for news. The vet just called me saying they are done with surgery and Bailey is recovering okay. The did NOT find anything in his stomach!!! As glad as I am to hear that, I am also very confused. All signs were pointing towards a blockage in the stomach (from what I understood) so what else is causing that if there is no foreign body in there??? I am so lost. The vet said everything in there looked normal :huh: I'm so glad, but then why were we doing surgery? I just dont know if I did the right thing and now scared as to what could be the issue that was causing Bailey's symptoms.
> 
> They are keeping Bailey there all day and then if he is stable enough, I can bring him home tonight. If not then I have to leave him in at the emergency vet again. Either way, I have to take him in to my vet again tomorrow and leave him there all day so they can monitor him.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and support. It means so much. I am so drained...just want him to be okay and back to normal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for asking about Bailey's surgery. I have been on pin and needles waiting for news. The vet just called me saying they are done with surgery and Bailey is recovering okay. The did NOT find anything in his stomach!!! As glad as I am to hear that, I am also very confused. All signs were pointing towards a blockage in the stomach (from what I understood) so what else is causing that if there is no foreign body in there??? I am so lost. The vet said everything in there looked normal :huh: I'm so glad, but then why were we doing surgery? I just dont know if I did the right thing and now scared as to what could be the issue that was causing Bailey's symptoms.
> 
> They are keeping Bailey there all day and then if he is stable enough, I can bring him home tonight. If not then I have to leave him in at the emergency vet again. Either way, I have to take him in to my vet again tomorrow and leave him there all day so they can monitor him.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and support. It means so much. I am so drained...just want him to be okay and back to normal.


 
Praise God, I have been praying that God would take the blockage away, I believe with all my heart God heard all of our prayers and he took the blockage away, Thank you Lord.
I just feel in my heart little Bailey will be ok. Hugs to you, give that boy kisses from awntie


----------



## maggieh

I'm so glad that Bailey came through surgery OK - prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, it sounds like good news that no obstruction was found in Bailey's stomach. In order to, hopefully, ease your mind ... I would ask your vet why she thought the surgery was necessary. I'm thinking maybe exploratory surgery was done in order to rule out any possible obstruction that would not show up on an x-ray. 

Some time back, there was a question of Snowball having an obstruction in his tummy ... and, an x-ray was done. If I recall the details correctly, one of the tests showed that he had a little back-up with his bowels. So, we were given something to help with that ... before doing further x-rays and considering possible exploratory surgery. We were lucky that it ended up to be a little constipation problem with Snowball ... and, therefore no further tests needed to be done. 

You are a great Mommy, Nida. Please don't ever question yourself about that. You did the right thing by having Bailey checked out by the vet. 

If it were me, I would write down all the questions you would like to ask Bailey's vet. A good vet welcomes your questions. And, again, with that, it might help you understand why the surgery was recommended.

I have good feelings that Bailey is going to be okay. Although Bailey might have to be in the ER again tonight, or in your vet's office again tomorrow ... I think it's great the professionals are keeping an eye on Bailey to make sure nothing else could be going on that could possibly be causing him not to feel up to par.

Hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

how is bailey doing now...


----------



## pammy4501

Well, people (the human kind) get obstructed all the time, and it is rarely a foreign body. It can be something called a volvulus, or possibly an intussusception. A volvulus is kind of a rotary twisting of the stomach and the intussusception is more of a telescoping of bowel. Ask the surgeon. They should be able to describe it to you. At least he made it out in good shape!!


----------



## elly

Praying for Bailey...


----------



## chichi

I am just now reading about Bailey.I am so sorry for what you are going through. It all sounds so confusing, You are such a good mommy,our instincts are usually right and you have to trust your vet. I pray that Bailey willbe 100% really soon. :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince

I just read through all this, what an ordeal! I know you're frustrated that they did the surgery and didn't find anything, but when they do xrays and tell you they think he has some sort of blockage and should do surgery, what else can you do? Those are scary and not something you'd want to wait around on. Let us know what plan B is, and what they said about the spleen.
I'm so glad you have Petplan. I do too and they were great with the claims when Perri had the broken foot. The only bad thing is that any ER visit is an automatic 30% copay, especially if you're like me and paying for a plan with no copay. The same applies for vet schools and specialist referrals. So if you need to go to a specialist and can get in yourself without a referral from your vet, do that - explain to your vet about this so there is nothing in the notes about being referred. I think this will work, and it's just a specialist referral they are talking about not just any specialist if that makes sense.


----------



## Snowbody

Bailey is supposed to be coming home tonight - spoke to Nida earlier by phone. Hoping all is well. He'll be at the vet all day tomorrow so that they can watch him and take care of him. Hoping all went well, Nida, at pickup and know you're so happy to have Bailey in your arms. Sending prayers and love.:hugging:


----------



## Johita

Nida, you are an awesome mom and I;m pretty sure a lot of us would have done the same thing - I mean, if they tell you they see some blockage in the xray, then what else can you do? I am happy that Bailey is out now and in your care and hope that you get some more answers soon. Please give him a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## HaleysMom

Poor Bailey!! Please let us know how he is doing when you get a chance!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thank you all for your comforting words and prayers for Bailey. Sue, thanks for updating everyone on my behalf and thanks for your support over the phone earlier. 

I did pick up Bailey and bring him home with me. They thought he was doing well enough that he didnt need to be at the emergency clinic overnight. He is completely knocked out, poor little guy. He looks awful and it is SO hard seeing him like this. 

I've really been struggling a lot with our decision to do the surgery - I question whether it was the right thing or not, or if I rushed in to it too fast. Especially since I put him through all this pain and we found nothing. I spoke with Sue on the phone about this earlier tonight because I just couldn't stop worrying that I made the wrong decision. 

Marie - you're right, the surgery was exploratory. Because the x-rays were showing some sort of blockage, the vet thought the chances of a foreign body were high (Bailey also is a chewer so I was afraid he had gotten in to something). The vet told me that IF there was in fact a foreign body causing a blockage in his stomach, that it was URGENT that he get it taken out immediately and that it could get worse, even fatal, if they didnt do that right away. They told me a few horror stories of similar cases they have had which scared me so much I didnt know what else to do but tell them to go ahead with the surgery. 

He goes back in to the vets tomorrow and they will monitor him all day. They'll try to start feeding him and see how he does. He's sleeping on my bed next to me right now. I set up his puppy pen in my room but he doesnt seem to want to be even an inch away from me so I settled him in on my bed. I need to flush out his catheter tonight and also give him one dose of pain meds. I hope he does well through the night. Please pray for him.


----------



## Snowbody

So glad you and Bailey are home.:thumbsup:, I know everyone was worried so I shared that Bailey would be home tonight. As I said on the phone, don't second guess deciding on the surgery. If they hadn't performed it and Bailey suddenly went downhill with an obstruction or something burst, you would have never forgiven yourself. It was exploratory. 
I know Bailey's feeling low after surgery -- don't we all? I'm just hoping that whatever was going on may have passed. I don't blame Bailey for not leaving your side but I have a feeling you really wouldn't want it any other way tonight. He probably just wants to know that some part of him is touching you. :wub: I hope you both sleep through the night. Get some rest, Nida, and let us know how he did overnight. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Nida, I am so happy to hear Bailey is cuddled up close to you tonight. No doubt about it ... he missed his Mommy. 

And, I'm sure the vets office will give him tender loving care tomorrow. 

I will continue to pray that Bailey is back to his normal self real soon.

I pray both of you have a restful night's sleep. Please give Baily gentle hugs from his Auntie Marie. Hugs for you, too, Nida.:tender:


----------



## yeagerbum

Nida, just went through all the new posts, what an ordeal!! Big hugs to you and poor Bailey boy. I can understand why you are questioning the decision for surgery, but the vet had made clear her recommendation for surgery since they suspected blockage(sounds so scary)...and we trust the vets to know what's best. You're doing a great job taking care of Bailey, hang in there! and so glad he's finally home  he must be just as relieved as you are.


----------



## maltlovereileen

You poor thing, you must be so drained and exhausted... I can't believe they didn't find anything. It almost probaby would have made you feel better. But like Sue said, if you hadn't done it when they were telling you there was almost certainly a blockage, it could have been life threatening had you waited. You did the right thing. I will be keeping Bailey and you guys in my prayers and hope you all can get some good restorative sleep tonight... Love and hugs, E


----------



## Bailey&Me

I am up with Bailey right now. He was doing okay and sleeping up until an hour ago, when he woke up whining a little bit. The vet had given me a syringe of bupermorphine and said to give it to him around 2 at night...but there were NO instructions as to how much! There were 0.6 mL of the med in the syringe which seemed like a high dosage to me (based on what I give my cat of the same med). So I gave half and then called the emergency vet. Meanwhile he was panting and crying. It was awful. I just gave the other half because the ER vet said that would be okay....now he is resting again. 

He had also peed and gotten that all over himself, so I cleaned him off with wipes. His stomach still sounds like its upset...and he was acting like he may throw up. He seems to be a little better now...he's sleeping....but I am watching closely and will take him to the emergency vet if I need to. 

I have NEVER cared for a pet after surgery before so this is VERY scary.


----------



## Katkoota

I will be praying for precious Bailey to recover VERY SOON 
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## allheart

Bailey&Me said:


> I am up with Bailey right now. He was doing okay and sleeping up until an hour ago, when he woke up whining a little bit. The vet had given me a syringe of bupermorphine and said to give it to him around 2 at night...but there were NO instructions as to how much! There were 0.6 mL of the med in the syringe which seemed like a high dosage to me (based on what I give my cat of the same med). So I gave half and then called the emergency vet. Meanwhile he was panting and crying. It was awful. I just gave the other half because the ER vet said that would be okay....now he is resting again.
> 
> He had also peed and gotten that all over himself, so I cleaned him off with wipes. His stomach still sounds like its upset...and he was acting like he may throw up. He seems to be a little better now...he's sleeping....but I am watching closely and will take him to the emergency vet if I need to.
> 
> I have NEVER cared for a pet after surgery before so this is VERY scary.


 
All the hugs and prayers for you and sweet Bailey. My heart is with you both.


----------



## mysugarbears

Nida, i'm glad to hear that Bailey is now home with you. Please don't beat yourself up about the surgery, you did the right thing. I'm sure that had any of us had been in the same position we would have done exactly the same thing i know i would have. What if you didn't opt for the surgery and there was a blockage and something would have happened to Bailey you would never forgive yourself. Your an excellent mommy and Bailey and your kitty are very lucky to have you for their mommy. Please try and get some rest and let us know how Bailey does tomorrow. Hugs to you and please give Bailey and your kitty kisses from me.:hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> I am up with Bailey right now. He was doing okay and sleeping up until an hour ago, when he woke up whining a little bit. The vet had given me a syringe of bupermorphine and said to give it to him around 2 at night...but there were NO instructions as to how much! There were 0.6 mL of the med in the syringe which seemed like a high dosage to me (based on what I give my cat of the same med). So I gave half and then called the emergency vet. Meanwhile he was panting and crying. It was awful. I just gave the other half because the ER vet said that would be okay....now he is resting again.
> 
> He had also peed and gotten that all over himself, so I cleaned him off with wipes. His stomach still sounds like its upset...and he was acting like he may throw up. He seems to be a little better now...he's sleeping....but I am watching closely and will take him to the emergency vet if I need to.
> 
> I have NEVER cared for a pet after surgery before so this is VERY scary.


I am almost in tears for you. Here it is the middle of the night ... and, it has got to be a very long night for you worrying about darling Bailey. My heart goes out to you, Nida. You are taking such good care of Bailey. Bless his heart and yours.

I continue to pray for you and Bailey. I pray the vet can find out what is causing Bailey to feel bad. Maybe it is just taking a little time for Bailey to feel better. 

Hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I really can't sleep thinking about Bailey. So, I re-read the posts on your thread, Nida.

I have a gut feeling that Bailey just has a case of severe gastritis ... or, something that was too much for his system ... maybe new treats and too many at one time? I'm thinking this because you mentioned that a younger cousin was training Bailey earlier on in the week.

The bloody stools, vomiting and diarrhea can be caused by changes in the diet, overeating (maybe the treats?), allergies, or a food intolerance. 

I also read about HGE. Hemorrhagic gastro-enteritis. This causes blood in the stools .. along with vomiting and diarrhea. It says that often the cause cannot be found, but the dog may need intravenous fluids and proper medications to let the condition subside.

So, hopefully, it is something that will heal soon. Snowball has had gastritis and it does take a few days for his system to heal and get back to what is considered normal. So, hopefully, Bailey just needs more time to feel better. I think when our beloved fluffs are in the hospital envirnment, too, that it stresses them ... even though we know, in the end, it is sometimes necessary for them to be cared for by the professionals.

I hope this helps some. I'm thinking positive for sweet Bailey. And, the prayers continue until he is all better and happily back home full time with his Mommy.


----------



## maggieh

I hope you were able to get a couple of hours of rest and that Bailey is doing better today. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh gosh! poor Bailey and poor you!!! I'm just now reading all this that Bailey has gone thru and praying that today shows marked improvement. You must be both emotionally and physically exhausted!


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you all for your comforting words and prayers for Bailey. Sue, thanks for updating everyone on my behalf and thanks for your support over the phone earlier.
> 
> I did pick up Bailey and bring him home with me. They thought he was doing well enough that he didnt need to be at the emergency clinic overnight. He is completely knocked out, poor little guy. He looks awful and it is SO hard seeing him like this.
> 
> I've really been struggling a lot with our decision to do the surgery - I question whether it was the right thing or not, or if I rushed in to it too fast. Especially since I put him through all this pain and we found nothing. I spoke with Sue on the phone about this earlier tonight because I just couldn't stop worrying that I made the wrong decision.
> 
> Marie - you're right, the surgery was exploratory. Because the x-rays were showing some sort of blockage, the vet thought the chances of a foreign body were high (Bailey also is a chewer so I was afraid he had gotten in to something). The vet told me that IF there was in fact a foreign body causing a blockage in his stomach, that it was URGENT that he get it taken out immediately and that it could get worse, even fatal, if they didnt do that right away. They told me a few horror stories of similar cases they have had which scared me so much I didnt know what else to do but tell them to go ahead with the surgery.
> 
> He goes back in to the vets tomorrow and they will monitor him all day. They'll try to start feeding him and see how he does. He's sleeping on my bed next to me right now. I set up his puppy pen in my room but he doesnt seem to want to be even an inch away from me so I settled him in on my bed. I need to flush out his catheter tonight and also give him one dose of pain meds. I hope he does well through the night. Please pray for him.


Hi Nida...

Please don't beat yourself up, whether you did the right thing re; surgery or not...you did and this happens to us, at the clinic about 1/3 of the time.

Sometimes xrays can be iffy and so we have to go in, based on all of the sypmtoms added together. W/all you've stated, we'd have gone in too. AND just because there wasn't anything found, doesn't mean the surgery wasn't helpful. Dogs can get illius, where the intestinal tract just stops working.. (wasn't he vomiting? that can make this happen) and doing surgery can and does, help it get all back to working order again. It has saved dogs/cats before, that have come into us w/same sypmtoms as Bailey.

the ingredients of a product, sometimes, doesn't matter. Good products can cause some dogs to be sick..becuase it is a "foreign" substance to them. I imagine it was the chews.. we get this alot, especially with little dogs. new chews, very upset tummies. Indi gets illius often, she has separation anxiety...she is improving because I got her attached to feather instead of me  but if she gets upset, she will stop eating, her gi tract stops working or she gets IBD/bloody dia. I now keep fluids and injections at home so I can give them to her, as needed and catch things right away.

It may take a few days for Bailey to recover, the panting is probably from pain. I will send prayers for him (and you  Momma needs em too) and hopefully he will be better in a day or so. 

You did the right thing. Breathe. Drink good water to get those toxins out of your body.. stress can make alot of toxins. 

hugs...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im happy bailey is with u , and im just so saddened thinking about what u and him are going thru , but i agree with everyone here u did the right thing , do not beat urself up over it cause had u not done the surgery n things got worse u would have never been able to forgive urself , now all bailey needs is to get a lot of rest and love from his mommy , and that he has , so we will all continue praying for swee bailey and hopefully in a few days he should be back to normal ... he just had surgery so hes still off .. dont ever blame yourself nida or second guess urself because u are doing everything in ur power. and thank od u have insurance , i have to get going with that because thats scary ....


----------



## donnad

Continued prayers for Bailey.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thank you so much everyone!!! Especially for your words of comfort and assurance that I did the right thing...I can't explain how much that means to me! THANK YOU!!! I truly do not think I could get through this without you all. 

Last night, after I gave Bailey the full dosage of pain meds, he rested through the rest of the night. He did whine a bit around 5 am but I think that is because he peed where he was laying down and it made him uncomfortable. All in all, it was a rough night but better than it could have been...thank goodness he didnt throw up or do something that I would have to rush him in to the ER for. 

I dropped him off at the vet this morning. They are going to monitor him all day, keep him on fluids and meds and slowly try to give him food. I actually came in to the office to work today because I would have driven myself crazy if I didnt (been working from home last few days). 

I have also read about HGE (that is what Casanova had, isnt it?) and gastritis. My little cousin just gave him his normal treats (she is very responsible with him) but she may have given more than I usually do. He usually has a very strong stomach and does not get sick. We were at my aunts house over the weekend and its possible he may have somehow gotten hold of some people food there. I just dont know  I hope he feels better today. 

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

well it does sound like he is on the mend , hugs to u and him , and praying that h e gets better and stronger every single day


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Nida - what a night. Remember when I told you Tyler was kept overnight after his complicated neuter? I think that was why the vet did it. So they would handle what you went through. I'm happy the meds worked and Bailey settled down. Poor baby -- he just had surgery so it's totally understandable. I'm especially glad that Karla rang in with info just confirming that you did the right thing (from the professional point of view) and hoping the surgery may have eased the issues, especially the pressure on the spleen too. 
I'm also glad you went to work. You wouldn't have been able to do anything for him at home and it helps to get distracted.And luckily the weekend is here so you'll be able to love Bailey full time. :wub::wub: I'm hoping that the surgery did in fact end up taking care of the problem and now you just have to ease Bailey back into normal life slowly. I think he's a hearty guy, as you said he doesn't get sick, and will recover totally.
BTW - I think that Casanova had pancreatitis that time and that Pam's dealt with GME with Lola. 
Please try not to worry. Bailey will be fine. :hugging:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh, I hope Bailey is on the road to recovery. You both have been through a lot! Give him plenty of kisses from CeeCee and Rain! I think the worst is over with and you both can recover and be well!! God Bless little Bailey!!!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowbody said:


> Oh Nida - what a night. Remember when I told you Tyler was kept overnight after his complicated neuter? I think that was why the vet did it. So they would handle what you went through. I'm happy the meds worked and Bailey settled down. Poor baby -- he just had surgery so it's totally understandable. *I'm especially glad that Karla rang in with info just confirming that you did the right thing (from the professional point of view) and hoping the surgery may have eased the issues, especially the pressure on the spleen too. *
> I'm also glad you went to work. You wouldn't have been able to do anything for him at home and it helps to get distracted.And luckily the weekend is here so you'll be able to love Bailey full time. :wub::wub: I'm hoping that the surgery did in fact end up taking care of the problem and now you just have to ease Bailey back into normal life slowly. I think he's a hearty guy, as you said he doesn't get sick, and will recover totally.
> BTW - I think that Casanova had pancreatitis that time and that Pam's dealt with GME with Lola.
> Please try not to worry. Bailey will be fine. :hugging:


Sue, ABSOLUTELY, Carla's post was so so helpful and assuring. I PMed her to thank her. I am so blessed to have found SM where there are so many kind, caring and experienced people willing to offer help and advice.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

You poor thing. You have really been through it all with sweet Bailey. Gosh my heart just breaks for you both. Like Karla said, you really didn't have a choice about the surgery because if there HAD been a blockage, he could have died. It is what vets and vet techs would have done for their own fluff and it is what I would have done too. I pray that the surgery itself corrects whatever was happening with him.

Sending you many hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, I thank you for hearing each of our prayers, I lift Nida and Bailey to you, thank you Lord for bringing Bailey through this surgery, I ask each day Bailey will become stronger and stronger and soon he will be back to his old ways. Lord comfort Nida, give her your peace of mind and much needed rest. I thank you Lord for spoiled maltese and friends who really love and care for us and our little ones. In Jesus name I pray. Amen 



Nida I have been praying and will continue, Bailey will be ok, I thank God he didn't eat something that could have caused so many more issues. Hang in there ok. Hugs to you my friend


----------



## SammieMom

Nida,
I have been praying for and following the blog on Bailey. Boy that must have been hard to go through, but you hung in there for your little boy. All these posts are very informative and will help someone else someday. Happy he is home. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

How is Bailey this evening? Anything new that your vet found out today?


----------



## Bailey&Me

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I thank you for hearing each of our prayers, I lift Nida and Bailey to you, thank you Lord for bringing Bailey through this surgery, I ask each day Bailey will become stronger and stronger and soon he will be back to his old ways. Lord comfort Nida, give her your peace of mind and much needed rest. I thank you Lord for spoiled maltese and friends who really love and care for us and our little ones. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> 
> Nida I have been praying and will continue, Bailey will be ok, I thank God he didn't eat something that could have caused so many more issues. Hang in there ok. Hugs to you my friend


Thank you Paula! Your prayers are always so beautiful and have been an immense comfort to me. Thanks so, so much!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sammie said:


> Nida,
> I have been praying for and following the blog on Bailey. Boy that must have been hard to go through, but you hung in there for your little boy. All these posts are very informative and will help someone else someday. Happy he is home. :wub:


Thanks so much for thinking of Bailey! 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> How is Bailey this evening? Anything new that your vet found out today?


Crystal, I am on my way over to pick him up right now. The vet clinic has been really disorganized today unfortunately. Their doctors have been out for training and the nurses couldnt really give me much information. From what I do know, he is on fluids and meds today. He's been quiet and feeling low all day and hasnt eaten what they've given him. This is the third day now that he hasnt eaten!! :w00t: I'll update you all as soon as I get home. 

Thanks again everyone for your continued support and prayers for my little guy.


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks so much for thinking of Bailey!
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal, I am on my way over to pick him up right now. The vet clinic has been really disorganized today unfortunately. Their doctors have been out for training and the nurses couldnt really give me much information. From what I do know, he is on fluids and meds today. He's been quiet and feeling low all day and hasnt eaten what they've given him. This is the third day now that he hasnt eaten!! :w00t: I'll update you all as soon as I get home.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your continued support and prayers for my little guy.


Don't worry if he isn't eating, because he is getting fluids (that will take the place of nourishment and keep him hydrated) he might eat for you at home. what are they feeding him? Canned ID? Ask if you can feed him some cottage cheese and rice. might like it better and it is also easy to digest. 

keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody

Anxious to find out how Bailey is....:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Nida, I'm checking in to see how Bailey is doing. 

I just wanted to share that whenever Snowball feels anxious ... he doesn't want to eat. Snowball's doctor and the rest of the staff treat him like a prince ... but, still he won't even eat his favorite treats. And, believe me, under normal circunstances, he looks like a little cheerleader when he knows his treats are nearby! I honestly think Snowball worries that he might get poked and probed for tests or blood tests. So, maybe when Bailey is back home with you his appetite will pick up.

My prayers and positive thoughts continue for you and Bailey. You are such a wonderful Mommy to your precious fluff baby. Hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I just got home with Bailey and to me, he looks about the same as last night  They told me he hadn't peed all day but as soon as I got him home, he started crying and even got out of bed to walk towards the door...I let him out and within seconds, he peed A LOT. I guess he was waiting till he got home! 

I tried giving him some cottage cheese and he ate only a little. He won't eat the boiled chicken just yet. The vet gave me about a million medicines to give him so I was hoping he would eat something so the medicines wont make him sick. 

I also bought some pedialyte...should I be giving him that to make sure he stays hydrated? I forgot to double check with the vet but what do you guys think??


----------



## dwerten

so glad bailey is home. 

was he on iv fluids? If so they will not drink as much after that is what i noticed- also they pee alot after being on iv fluids


----------



## uniquelovdolce

awww he is still not himself but thats to be expected and i do agree when they r stressed or scared they wont eat. he ate a bit n he did get all those fluids, about the pedyalite i dont know how much he should drink but im pretty sure even a little will do him good.. and aww he was holding his pee pee til he got home... nida try to get rest tonite and i think and im confident he will start feeling better soon . give him lots of loving and these prayers will continue .


Bailey&Me said:


> I just got home with Bailey and to me, he looks about the same as last night  They told me he hadn't peed all day but as soon as I got him home, he started crying and even got out of bed to walk towards the door...I let him out and within seconds, he peed A LOT. I guess he was waiting till he got home!
> 
> I tried giving him some cottage cheese and he ate only a little. He won't eat the boiled chicken just yet. The vet gave me about a million medicines to give him so I was hoping he would eat something so the medicines wont make him sick.
> 
> I also bought some pedialyte...should I be giving him that to make sure he stays hydrated? I forgot to double check with the vet but what do you guys think??


----------



## Snowbody

Happy Bailey's home. Can you imagine that he held off peeing until he got home? Boy he must have been relieved to be home. No pun intended. Kind of bizarre that a lot of the docs were gone from the practice today. Did they say anything to you about what they observed today or what to do, what they think.Did he throw up at all there today? I'm assuming they gave you antibiotics because of the surgery and pain meds. What else - anti nausea? What did they say about food? So glad it's the weekend and he'll be home with you. Try to take care of yourself and hoping Bailey gets better now that he's home.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bailey is on Famotidine (Pepcid), Buprenex for the pain, Metronidazole (anti-diarrhea I believe), Baytril (antibiotic) and Metoclopramide (to help his digestive system get back on track). Phew, that's a lot of meds!!! 

He actually threw up the little bit of cottage cheese and chicken I had given him!!!  I will have to call them about that in the morning. I also really had to struggle to get him to take his pills. I've gotten two down, a zillion more to go. I hate struggling with him when he's feeling so bad. I have to wake up in a few hours again to give him the next dose.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I know how hard it is having them feel so lousy, B&B wouldn't take her pill so we went to PetSmart and I bought some greenie pill pockets, I haven't used them yet, I will be giving the girls the meds in a couple hours, maybe you could get some for Bailey. I am still praying for him and you. Hugs


----------



## lori

So glad to hear that Bailey is home with his Mommy now!! Try to get a good night's sleep and give Bailey kisses from me. Saying prayers that each day he improves and is back to his normal, happy little self soon!


----------



## dwerten

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey is on Famotidine (Pepcid), Buprenex for the pain, Metronidazole (anti-diarrhea I believe), Baytril (antibiotic) and Metoclopramide (to help his digestive system get back on track). Phew, that's a lot of meds!!!
> 
> He actually threw up the little bit of cottage cheese and chicken I had given him!!!  I will have to call them about that in the morning. I also really had to struggle to get him to take his pills. I've gotten two down, a zillion more to go. I hate struggling with him when he's feeling so bad. I have to wake up in a few hours again to give him the next dose.


wow sounds like when dex came home  hang in there. The cottage cheese might have upset him as some dogs are lactose intolerant so i would stick to the chicken and rice and see how he does. do you have something to wrap the pills in like a piece of chicken? That might help if he is smart about it then give one without pill one with pill and one without the pill to trick him


----------



## HaleysMom

So glad Bailey is home with his Mommy!! I hope he gets feeling better(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody

Wow that is a lot of meds but all sound like they have a purpose. Poor Bailey. He'll need one of the pill holders that seniors use -- okay, okay so I use it for my Lipitor.:blush: ( Hope I can get a little laugh from you, Nida)I was thinking pill pockets too or sometimes I folded a pill in a little piece of cheese or a treat Tyler will eat.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

So very happy to hear Bailey is home.:chili: I'm wondering if you can slip the pill in a little peanut butter and have him lick it off your finger. Just a thought, maybe someone here has a better suggestion. I hope and pray now that he's home he will eat more. Rocky doesn't eat treats or anything when he's stressed so that could be it with Bailey. I bet that long pee felt good!! :HistericalSmiley: Hope you have a better night sleep, you must be exhausted. I'm praying all goes better and better each day for you both.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bailey has never given me any problems with taking pills because I've always been able to hide them in food and he's easily eaten them. BUT this time, he cant even stand the smell of food...jerks his head the other way when I try to get him to eat. I tried hiding it in peanut butter, cheese, chicken...nothing worked. I even pushed it down his throat but must not have been doing it right because he kept spitting them out. Anyway, I finally got him to take 3 out of the 4 pills for tonight...and he ended up throwing them up too. I dont know what else to do. He seems very nauseous. I'll call the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey has never given me any problems with taking pills because I've always been able to hide them in food and he's easily eaten them. BUT this time, he cant even stand the smell of food...jerks his head the other way when I try to get him to eat. I tried hiding it in peanut butter, cheese, chicken...nothing worked. I even pushed it down his throat but must not have been doing it right because he kept spitting them out. Anyway, I finally got him to take 3 out of the 4 pills for tonight...and he ended up throwing them up too. I dont know what else to do. He seems very nauseous. I'll call the vet first thing in the morning.


Nida, Snowball was given Cerenia for nausea. It did make a big difference. He still took the Pepcid along with the Cerenia. I don't think though that Cerenia is supposed to be used more than four or five days in a row ... But, I could be wrong. If Bailey is not on medication for nausea or vomiting ... maybe Cerenia might help Bailey?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

One other thought about the pills ... Can you crush them and add a little water to a syringe used for liquid medication? We sometimes had to do that for Snowball. It was easier to get it down into his tummy, too.


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey has never given me any problems with taking pills because I've always been able to hide them in food and he's easily eaten them. BUT this time, he cant even stand the smell of food...jerks his head the other way when I try to get him to eat. I tried hiding it in peanut butter, cheese, chicken...nothing worked. I even pushed it down his throat but must not have been doing it right because he kept spitting them out. Anyway, I finally got him to take 3 out of the 4 pills for tonight...and he ended up throwing them up too. I dont know what else to do. He seems very nauseous. I'll call the vet first thing in the morning.


The problem with all of the suggestions is (though they are good ones  )after surgery, he shouldn't have those things on his stomach. I'm sure the vet will want to see him this am and he needs to be given all of his meds, by injection if he's vomiting now.

Nida, please let us know how he is doing.. prayers and healing energy continued.


----------



## maggieh

I'm hoping the little man is doing better this morning! Hugs and puppy kisses to both of you!


----------



## The A Team

After some of those same problems with pills, I now ask my vet if I can get them in liquid form - so much easier!!!! And then if they don't come in liquid, I grind them up (with a stone and mortar) and mix it in the food. 

I pray Bailey starts feeling better....are you going back to the vet today? If I could "fast forward" time to next week, I'd do it for you so Bailey would be that much better. Hang in there.


----------



## Katkoota

I am really hoping that precious Bailey is doing better today 
(hugs)
Kat


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> One other thought about the pills ... Can you crush them and add a little water to a syringe used for liquid medication? We sometimes had to do that for Snowball. It was easier to get it down into his tummy, too.


Marie, I was wondering that too. I have had to do that with my cat. But I read somewhere that crushing the pill and mixing with water doesnt work with all meds...meaning its not safe to do with certain meds because they're not absorbed by the body the same way as they're meant to. I dont know if that's true or not but I will ask my vet this morning. I called in to the clinic and asked that she call me ASAP.


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, I was wondering that too. I have had to do that with my cat. But I read somewhere that crushing the pill and mixing with water doesnt work with all meds...meaning its not safe to do with certain meds because they're not absorbed by the body the same way as they're meant to. I dont know if that's true or not but I will ask my vet this morning. I called in to the clinic and asked that she call me ASAP.


 
That is correct and good you posted it. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Bailey&Me

SilkamMaltese said:


> That is correct and good you posted it. Hugs to you both!


Thanks Karla! I am waiting to hear from my vet. I'm very worried now because he hasn't been able to hold anything down, including his pills. He is sleeping now after I gave him his pain meds but he was so restless all night.


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks Karla! I am waiting to hear from my vet. I'm very worried now because he hasn't been able to hold anything down, including his pills. He is sleeping now after I gave him his pain meds but he was so restless all night.


I'm so sorry, sweetie.. let them know, you are concerned with his vomiting! (if you focus on his being in pain issue, they won't be as worried or take you as serious, because of course he will be in pain ...their thoughts... and you are just being an overprotective Momma...their thoughts... so if you tell them, you are worried about him getting and keeping down his medication all weekend, they SHOULD want you to bring him in and give him injections. At least, that is what I would be doing, if it were me on the other end)
let us know..


----------



## Maglily

I'm sorry I missed all of this about Bailey's surgery, I hope he does well today. You must be worn out.


----------



## SammieMom

What a mess Nida. Sometimes I think they (like people) need to be in hospital longer at least till we can give them meds. I may be wrong. Just feel so sorry for you. I am not the 'nursey' type so if this happens to me I will have a hard time I know. Hang in there. Did (surgery) they open him up or look into his tummy with a scope? 
God bless you and Bailey.


----------



## SammieMom

Thank goodness for SM!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I was hoping for some better news this morning but seems like Bailey still isn't keeping things down -- meds or food. At least you posted that he's resting but I think he might need to get the pills by injection as Karla suggested. Is this the other vet practice - ER that you're talking to or the vet where you did surgery? Poor Bailey and poor you. I don't know if you should just go to the vet instead of waiting for call back. Keep us posted. Sending prayers and hugs. :hugging:


----------



## Dora's Mom

I hope the vet is able to help Bailey get all his meds down. It sounds like maybe Bailey wasn't quite ready to be home yet if he can't keep down oral meds.  If the vet can give him an injection of an anti-nausea med like Cerenia, hopefully that will do the trick. (Dora takes Cerenia for carsickness and it works very well btw)  I hope he's feeling better today!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowbody said:


> Nida - I was hoping for some better news this morning but seems like Bailey still isn't keeping things down -- meds or food. At least you posted that he's resting but I think he might need to get the pills by injection as Karla suggested. Is this the other vet practice - ER that you're talking to or the vet where you did surgery? Poor Bailey and poor you. I don't know if you should just go to the vet instead of waiting for call back. Keep us posted. Sending prayers and hugs. :hugging:


Sue, I didn't end up waiting for the vet to call me back...I called back and said I'm bringing him in. She looked at him and said let's keep him at the clinic today too. He is just so listless, not moving at all and feels so nauseous. She is going to give him all his meds by injection today once this morning and then again in the evening. She'll try feeding him again too. I really really hope he does better today. I am worried sick and stressed out to the max. On top of that, I am having issues with my pet insurance so I dont even know how that is going to work out.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Dora's Mom said:


> I hope the vet is able to help Bailey get all his meds down. It sounds like maybe Bailey wasn't quite ready to be home yet if he can't keep down oral meds.  If the vet can give him an injection of an anti-nausea med like Cerenia, hopefully that will do the trick. (Dora takes Cerenia for carsickness and it works very well btw)  I hope he's feeling better today!!


The vet said Bailey is a very sensitive pup so she thought yesterday that he was so stressed from being at the hospital, he may actually be making himself sicker because of that. So she sent him home with meds to see if that helped. Well it didnt and now he's back at the vet today  She is giving him a Cerenia shot. She said with all these drugs they are giving him now, the vomiting should stop but if it doesn't they will need a different plan of action...meaning something else is wrong with him that they will need to figure out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Nida, I am praying they find out what's wrong and Bailey is feeling better soon. I feel so badly for you. Sending warm and gentle hugs your way! Give Bailey a little kiss from me and the Rockster.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom

Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I didn't end up waiting for the vet to call me back...I called back and said I'm bringing him in. She looked at him and said let's keep him at the clinic today too. He is just so listless, not moving at all and feels so nauseous. She is going to give him all his meds by injection today once this morning and then again in the evening. She'll try feeding him again too. I really really hope he does better today. I am worried sick and stressed out to the max. On top of that, I am having issues with my pet insurance so I dont even know how that is going to work out.



You did the right thing, not waiting!!!!!!! I am praying they diagnose him today, if something different and he does not respond to the meds......Nida, still praying for Bailey down here! I am soooooo sorry he is not better, but I feel better he is back there if he is not doing well at home so he can get his meds and maybe you can get some rest for when he comes back home.


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I didn't end up waiting for the vet to call me back...I called back and said I'm bringing him in. She looked at him and said let's keep him at the clinic today too. He is just so listless, not moving at all and feels so nauseous. She is going to give him all his meds by injection today once this morning and then again in the evening. She'll try feeding him again too. I really really hope he does better today. I am worried sick and stressed out to the max. On top of that, I am having issues with my pet insurance so I dont even know how that is going to work out.


Thanks for the update, Nida.. checking before I left. I'm VERY glad they are keeping him, that is what we would be doing. Can't second guess this vet, becuase they see the dog and have all of the info there. We would have probably kept him last night, since he wasn't eating BUT since he didn't vomit all day, she probably thought he was just stressed and would eat for you at home. Very logical and valid thinking. 

He's in the best place possible..he needs those meds to get that gut going again, just try to stay in that "place" of thinking: the injections will kick in, start things up and then he will feel like eating in a day or so.. I've seen this happen, many times, ok. No, he isn't out of the woods but this is not that abnormal either. 

Where's your water? Go get it! <soft smile> sending you hugs..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh what an awful night for you and Bailey! I'm so glad you knew not to crush the pills and mix with food and water because you are right, as Karla confirmed, that some meds can't be crushed and given like that. I had asked my vet the same question when I was having a problem giving meds once. That is a worry when you have to give meds. Gosh I just hate hearing this. Continued prayers for you and Bailey.


----------



## Bailey&Me

SilkamMaltese said:


> Thanks for the update, Nida.. checking before I left. I'm VERY glad they are keeping him, that is what we would be doing. Can't second guess this vet, becuase they see the dog and have all of the info there. We would have probably kept him last night, since he wasn't eating BUT since he didn't vomit all day, she probably thought he was just stressed and would eat for you at home. Very logical and valid thinking.
> 
> He's in the best place possible..he needs those meds to get that gut going again, just try to stay in that "place" of thinking: the injections will kick in, start things up and then he will feel like eating in a day or so.. I've seen this happen, many times, ok. No, he isn't out of the woods but this is not that abnormal either.
> 
> Where's your water? Go get it! <soft smile> sending you hugs..


Karla, I have my bottle of water right next to me  I think today my stess level is at max...I have been worried all week, of course...but I really thought by now he would have at least shown SOME signs of improvement. Also, at this vet practice, Bailey has seen 3 different vets in this whole ordeal so I'm worried that somethings may be getting missed from one vet to the next. 

I just keep sitting here, unable to function, and staring at the wall...not to sound dramatic, but I am really, truly, very very worried today. I just cannot lose him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> Karla, I have my bottle of water right next to me  I think today my stess level is at max...I have been worried all week, of course...but I really thought by now he would have at least shown SOME signs of improvement. Also, at this vet practice, Bailey has seen 3 different vets in this whole ordeal so I'm worried that somethings may be getting missed from one vet to the next.
> 
> I just keep sitting here, unable to function, and staring at the wall...not to sound dramatic, but I am really, truly, very very worried today. I just cannot lose him.


You are NOT sounding dramatic. And even IF you were, in this situation it is called for. And I would be worried too about making sure all info is given to the different vets. Aw sweetie...I wish there was something more I could do for you. We are here for you to listen, think of questions, and pray.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Nida, I am sorry you and Bailey had another rough night. You have got to completely exhausted. But, especially reading Karla's feedback and advice ... I think Bailey will start to get better. I think because Bailey is a more sensitive dog ... that the stress is causing him to take a little longer for him to start feeling better. 

I am so sorry that I didn't clarify myself better in regard to the pills. Of course all pills are not safe to crush and add liquid ... And, I should have added to check with the vet first.
I am happy to hear that Bailey will receive the injections for the meds as Karla thought he should.

I am still saying prayers that Bailey will start feeling better soon ... And, I have faith that he will.

Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I'm glad you got Bailey back to the vets. He needs the meds and he needs hydration. Will they let you come maybe to walk him since the other day he held in his pee until you got him? And maybe you could try to feed him later. Were you able to leave any favorite blanket or toy for comfort, or something of yours? Just a few thoughts.
I'm worried right along with you. I think all of us here feel like Bailey is ours...because he is.:wub: We've come to know him and you and love you both and would do anything we could to help. Again, Karla's words help.
Still praying for Bailey and maybe his system just needs a rest after going through so much...being sick and surgery.


----------



## dwerten

so glad you took him in - poor baby - I hope he feels better real soon


----------



## yeagerbum

Nida :grouphug: you've been through so much this week, give Bailey some time to recover from the surgery and try to relax and get some rest for yourself too, he is in good hands now. I'll be looking forward to hearing about Bailey's improvements soon!!


----------



## SammieMom

Bailey&Me said:


> Karla, I have my bottle of water right next to me  I think today my stess level is at max...I have been worried all week, of course...but I really thought by now he would have at least shown SOME signs of improvement. Also, at this vet practice, Bailey has seen 3 different vets in this whole ordeal so I'm worried that somethings may be getting missed from one vet to the next.
> 
> I just keep sitting here, unable to function, and staring at the wall...not to sound dramatic, but I am really, truly, very very worried today. I just cannot lose him.



Nida, Remember--he is young and strong. Try and just rest in a chair if possible. I know, I know, I would be the same......If I could--I would fly up and sit with you while you wait.:hugging:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Bless your heart. I, too, would suggest going to visit Bailey. He trusts and loves you, and maybe it would be reassuring for you both.

Remember to take deep breaths and think positive thoughts.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh i will be keeping your Bailey in my thoughts. How truly stressful for you! *hugs*


----------



## silverhaven

I am so sorry you are going through all of this, you are doing the absolute best you can, you must be exhausted from the lack of sleep and worry. 

I hope and pray little Bailey is doing better now with his meds. in him at the vets now. Poor little thing sounds so sad. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Nida, I am having computer/internet problems so am just catching up w/this---oh weh! Dear little Bailey---and poor you! I am asking God for wisdom for your vet care---that is what they are trained to do but sometimes they need special insight! 
I am heading to bed soon w/jet-lag so will try to get on line again tomorrow AM
sending love & prayers, sandi & kitzi


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks guys. The vet just called and he's kind of doing the same...they gave him his shots and hes just been sleeping all day. He's still not eating. She wants to put tubes in if he doesnt eat by tomorrow!! I know this is the fourth day he hasnt eaten, but TUBES???? 

I know a lady who is a show breeder of australian shepherds (she watches Bailey for me when I travel) and she is really knowledgeable...she said I could try giving him Dyne. I think its like Nutrical....a way to get calories and nutrients in to him. Have you heard of that?


----------



## silverhaven

Surely she just means an I.V. drip. I would feel a lot more secure in that situation if they had that. He really needs something that will keep him properly hydrated with electrolytes.


----------



## michellerobison

Oooh poor little guy, I mised this one. I'm so sorry he's sick.
Get better little man ,we miss you're sweet face!


----------



## Bailey&Me

silverhaven said:


> Surely she just means an I.V. drip. I would feel a lot more secure in that situation if they had that. He really needs something that will keep him properly hydrated with electrolytes.


He's been on IV drips for a few days now for fluids and meds. But she said if he doesnt eat by tomorrow, she wants to put in a tube to feed him (the tube would go in through his nose from what I understand). That doesnt sound right to me...maybe I can water down some wet food and syringe it in his mouth??


----------



## SammieMom

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks guys. The vet just called and he's kind of doing the same...they gave him his shots and hes just been sleeping all day. He's still not eating. She wants to put tubes in if he doesnt eat by tomorrow!! I know this is the fourth day he hasnt eaten, but TUBES????
> 
> I know a lady who is a show breeder of australian shepherds (she watches Bailey for me when I travel) and she is really knowledgeable...she said I could try giving him Dyne. I think its like Nutrical....a way to get calories and nutrients in to him. Have you heard of that?


Nita, They never said what was really wrong, did they? It is the pits when they don't always know. But they sure did a lot of good tests on him and Karla would know if a 2nd op is necessary, not me. Maybe just take few days like she said to get bowels going again, that is how a feeding tubes works, through the nose i think.


----------



## SammieMom

Maybe that will get his bowels going. Karla will know


----------



## SammieMom

Bailey&Me said:


> He's been on IV drips for a few days now for fluids and meds. But she said if he doesnt eat by tomorrow, she wants to put in a tube to feed him (the tube would go in through his nose from what I understand). That doesnt sound right to me...maybe I can water down some wet food and syringe it in his mouth??



Is he in a Vet that stays all night or do you have to transfer him to er again tonite? Maybe the ER Vet can give u some info. he is getting fluids then if he has IV. that is good.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sammie said:


> Is he in a Vet that stays all night or do you have to transfer him to er again tonite? Maybe the ER Vet can give u some info. he is getting fluids then if he has IV. that is good.


His vet is not open all night so I would have to transfer him to ER if needed. I did that for the first night before his surgery but have had him home with me after that. I will see how tonight goes...hopefully he will feel better now that he has some meds injected in to him, especially the anti-nausea.


----------



## SammieMom

Bailey&Me said:


> His vet is not open all night so I would have to transfer him to ER if needed. I did that for the first night before his surgery but have had him home with me after that. I will see how tonight goes...hopefully he will feel better now that he has some meds injected in to him, especially the anti-nausea.



Oh, I am glad he is home. Just thought about the other Dr.'s insight. Tube goes in nose by the way, at least my DD's did. Some times dogs just turn around really fast, that is what my prayer tonight will be. I have seen it happen.


----------



## silverhaven

Bailey&Me said:


> He's been on IV drips for a few days now for fluids and meds. But she said if he doesnt eat by tomorrow, she wants to put in a tube to feed him (the tube would go in through his nose from what I understand). That doesnt sound right to me...maybe I can water down some wet food and syringe it in his mouth??


Oh wow! then I understand your reluctance  Bailey, Bailey please get better, you are scaring us all rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson

So sorry Bailey still is not well...will continue to pray for him.rayer:rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Madison was sick after Thanksgiving; once she got some anti-nausea meds and some sub-q fluids, her tummy settled down and she was able to keep some meds/food down. She was pretty tricky about spitting out the pills - even for the vet - so I would stick a little peanut butter on them to make it more difficult for her to work it out of her mouth.

Best wishes to you and Bailey.


----------



## Johita

Oh no, poor Bailey baby. I'm so sorry you and your mom are going through this. I hope you eat a little and get all better soon. We're all so worried about you buddy.


----------



## dwerten

just going to throw this out there as dex would not eat either when on iv fluids and we enticed him from hand with oven roased 98% fat free turkey from costco as hospital uses that to get dogs to eat even though high in sodium. It worked like a charm for him. We would feed him a slice by hand and he never refused it from us. I hope he feels better soon so sorry


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks guys. The vet just called and he's kind of doing the same...they gave him his shots and hes just been sleeping all day. He's still not eating. She wants to put tubes in if he doesnt eat by tomorrow!! I know this is the fourth day he hasnt eaten, but TUBES????
> 
> I know a lady who is a show breeder of australian shepherds (she watches Bailey for me when I travel) and she is really knowledgeable...she said I could try giving him Dyne. I think its like Nutrical....a way to get calories and nutrients in to him. Have you heard of that?


I wonder what Karla thinks about this ... the feeding tubes. I'm kind of surprised hearing they are talking about feeding tubes. 

I'm also wondering how many vets are involved with all of this. I think you mentioned earlier that you were concerned about more than one vet keeping track of what was going on with Bailey, right?

If it were me, I might want to get a second opinion or get more details as to why they want to go the route of a feeding tube. And, I don't know, I guess I was surprised that Bailey hadn't been given something earlier for the nausea ... please forgive me if he was given something before the Cerenia.

I do know that it does take some time before our fluff's upset tummies can settle down ... I mean in order to eat more.

I'm praying that Bailey's tummy will feel better since he has had the Cerenia ... it always did help get Snowball back on track with that and the pro-mobility and antibiotic medications.

I am just sharing thoughts and don't mean to sound insensitive in wondering if a second opinion might help. You have so much on your mind and I know, Nida, that you are doing your very best to help Bailey. 

My prayers continue for both you and Bailey.


----------



## aprilb

So sorry about Bailey. I hope he turns around, soon. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I wonder what Karla thinks about this ... the feeding tubes. I'm kind of surprised hearing they are talking about feeding tubes.
> 
> I'm also wondering how many vets are involved with all of this. I think you mentioned earlier that you were concerned about more than one vet keeping track of what was going on with Bailey, right?
> 
> If it were me, I might want to get a second opinion or get more details as to why they want to go the route of a feeding tube. And, I don't know, I guess I was surprised that Bailey hadn't been given something earlier for the nausea ... please forgive me if he was given something before the Cerenia.
> 
> I do know that it does take some time before our fluff's upset tummies can settle down ... I mean in order to eat more.
> 
> I'm praying that Bailey's tummy will feel better since he has had the Cerenia ... it always did help get Snowball back on track with that and the pro-mobility and antibiotic medications.
> 
> I am just sharing thoughts and don't mean to sound insensitive in wondering if a second opinion might help. You have so much on your mind and I know, Nida, that you are doing your very best to help Bailey.
> 
> My prayers continue for both you and Bailey.


Marie, absolutely I want to get a second opinion for sure. I am NOT going to do the feeding tube at all as I feel like that is pointless...we still dont know what the cause is of him feeling so sick. And I feel like they are just giving him a ton of meds and not really finding out with the cause is. I will have to talk to Karla to ask what her approach would be. I am going to call Dr. Krisi and take him there on Monday or Tuesday.

I wanted to add that Marie, of course you are not being insensitive at all. You are very, very right...I am starting to question the vets' approach as well, especially since there are 3 different people involved with his care and I really wonder how effective that is. I will definitely be speaking with Dr. Krisi on Monday. I'll call you tomorrow to discuss as I'd like to hear more about what was done for Snowball.


----------



## SammieMom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I wonder what Karla thinks about this ... the feeding tubes. I'm kind of surprised hearing they are talking about feeding tubes.
> 
> I'm also wondering how many vets are involved with all of this. I think you mentioned earlier that you were concerned about more than one vet keeping track of what was going on with Bailey, right?
> 
> If it were me, I might want to get a second opinion or get more details as to why they want to go the route of a feeding tube. And, I don't know, I guess I was surprised that Bailey hadn't been given something earlier for the nausea ... please forgive me if he was given something before the Cerenia.
> 
> I do know that it does take some time before our fluff's upset tummies can settle down ... I mean in order to eat more.
> 
> I'm praying that Bailey's tummy will feel better since he has had the Cerenia ... it always did help get Snowball back on track with that and the pro-mobility and antibiotic medications.
> 
> I am just sharing thoughts and don't mean to sound insensitive in wondering if a second opinion might help. You have so much on your mind and I know, Nida, that you are doing your very best to help Bailey.
> 
> My prayers continue for both you and Bailey.


Good post Marie. sorry, i posted before I saw Nida's post above.


----------



## dwerten

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, absolutely I want to get a second opinion for sure. I am NOT going to do the feeding tube at all as I feel like that is pointless...we still dont know what the cause is of him feeling so sick. And I feel like they are just giving him a ton of meds and not really finding out with the cause is. I will have to talk to Karla to ask what her approach would be. I am going to call Dr. Krisi and take him there on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I wanted to add that Marie, of course you are not being insensitive at all. You are very, very right...I am starting to question the vets' approach as well, especially since there are 3 different people involved with his care and I really wonder how effective that is. I will definitely be speaking with Dr. Krisi on Monday. I'll call you tomorrow to discuss as I'd like to hear more about what was done for Snowball.


do you have an internal medicine specialist in your area? Whenever things get more serious I tend to go to her in my area as i just feel better as they have further training and education. Just a thought as feel so bad for you


----------



## Snowbody

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, absolutely I want to get a second opinion for sure. I am NOT going to do the feeding tube at all as I feel like that is pointless...we still dont know what the cause is of him feeling so sick. And I feel like they are just giving him a ton of meds and not really finding out with the cause is. I will have to talk to Karla to ask what her approach would be. I am going to call Dr. Krisi and take him there on Monday or Tuesday.


I'm assuming she may have suggested the feeding tubes because then it may bypass and area triggering the nausea above the the stomach but it does sound pretty dire. Do you know how much weight Bailey's lost? Thank goodness he isn't a teeny tiny one. I am just praying that the anti nausea drug will work. Do you know if he's peed today? I would think that the IV would help keep him hydrated and get nutrients in. Maybe they want to do the feeding tube to see if everything clears from the stomach down. Maybe you can try to PM Dr. Jaimie and see if she can weigh in on this. Praying for you and Bailey. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh my heart goes out to you...I was so hoping there's be news that Bailey was doing much better!

I too am wondering if they are still seeking the 'cause' and not just treating his symptoms. Something has to be at the bottom of this!
Have they done full blood panels? I assume initially ...but any more since?

Do you have the results of these blood panels/ Thinking maybe if you could post the 'off ones and indicate highs/lows, that some here who are more familiar with result could give some insight.

Will keep the prayers going for Bailey!!

> Come on little guy... we're all so concerned about you!


----------



## Bailey&Me

dwerten said:


> do you have an internal medicine specialist in your area? Whenever things get more serious I tend to go to her in my area as i just feel better as they have further training and education. Just a thought as feel so bad for you


There is one internal med specialist nearby that I know of. I am definitely looking at getting a second opinion if he doesnt start feeling better by tomorrow. Thank you so much for the suggestion. 



Snowbody said:


> I'm assuming she may have suggested the feeding tubes because then it may bypass and area triggering the nausea above the the stomach but it does sound pretty dire. Do you know how much weight Bailey's lost? Thank goodness he isn't a teeny tiny one. I am just praying that the anti nausea drug will work. Do you know if he's peed today? I would think that the IV would help keep him hydrated and get nutrients in. Maybe they want to do the feeding tube to see if everything clears from the stomach down. Maybe you can try to PM Dr. Jaimie and see if she can weigh in on this. Praying for you and Bailey. :wub:


Sue, he's lost about half a pound but his weight fluctuates so I dont know how accurate that is. I am VERY hesitant to do the feeding tubes...I feel like it's too soon to jump to that right now. I would rather wait and see how he does with the anti-nausea meds he got today. I am also trying the Dyne and pedialyte tonight. Hopefully that will make him feel a lot better. 

Yes, he peed as soon as he got home and walked around a little outside (he was wobbly). He squatted like he needed to poop but obviously nothing came out. 

I really hope he feels better soon


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, absolutely I want to get a second opinion for sure. I am NOT going to do the feeding tube at all as I feel like that is pointless...we still dont know what the cause is of him feeling so sick. And I feel like they are just giving him a ton of meds and not really finding out with the cause is. I will have to talk to Karla to ask what her approach would be. I am going to call Dr. Krisi and take him there on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I wanted to add that Marie, of course you are not being insensitive at all. You are very, very right...I am starting to question the vets' approach as well, especially since there are 3 different people involved with his care and I really wonder how effective that is. I will definitely be speaking with Dr. Krisi on Monday. I'll call you tomorrow to discuss as I'd like to hear more about what was done for Snowball.


I just left a message for Dr. Krisi (Erwin) on her cell phone. I am hoping she is not out of town. If she is there she will call me back. I was hoping that she might be able to make a house call ... but, I am not sure what her schedule is at the moment. 

If you feel as though Bailey needs help tonight ... there is the Hope Center in Fairfax/ Vienna, Va ... they has 24 hour emergency care. That is where we took Snowball for a second opinion when he had the tummy problems. They are top notch, too. The Hope Center for Advanced Veterinary Medicine

Call me tomorrow or tonight and we can talk more. We stay up really late ... so, if you need to talk tonight, call anytime. And, if I hear from Krisi, I will let you know right away.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I just left a message for Dr. Krisi (Erwin) on her cell phone. I am hoping she is not out of town. If she is there she will call me back. I was hoping that she might be able to make a house call ... but, I am not sure what her schedule is at the moment.
> 
> If you feel as though Bailey needs help tonight ... there is the Hope Center in Fairfax/ Vienna, Va ... they has 24 hour emergency care. That is where we took Snowball for a second opinion when he had the tummy problems. They are top notch, too. The Hope Center for Advanced Veterinary Medicine
> 
> Call me tomorrow or tonight and we can talk more. We stay up really late ... so, if you need to talk tonight, call anytime. And, if I hear from Krisi, I will let you know right away.


Marie, you are amazing...THANK YOU!!! I would love for Bailey to see Dr. Krisi. I actually have been meaning to get an appointment with her to transfer all his records to her so she can be his new vet. You know when I took in Bailey to his current vet on Wednesday, I thought it would be a quick check up and some meds...I didnt think it would be a huge emergency situation. Now we're stuck here until he gets stable. But definitely, I have been planning to switch vets for a while now. Thank you so much for your help!!! I'll try to call you tonight once I have Bailey settled down.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, you are amazing...THANK YOU!!! I would love for Bailey to see Dr. Krisi. I actually have been meaning to get an appointment with her to transfer all his records to her so she can be his new vet. You know when I took in Bailey to his current vet on Wednesday, I thought it would be a quick check up and some meds...I didnt think it would be a huge emergency situation. Now we're stuck here until he gets stable. But definitely, I have been planning to switch vets for a while now. Thank you so much for your help!!! I'll try to call you tonight once I have Bailey settled down.


Dr. Krisi just called me back. :thumbsup: She will fit you in on Monday. I'll give you the details when you call. As for the feeding tube, she thinks you can wait until Monday to decide ... and after you see her. She said if Bailey throws up tonight though ... then make sure you take him back to the ER. She did say the vet should have given you some kind of diagnosis by now and that it is wise to get a second opinion.

I'll talk with you tonight.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie, how wonderful of you to help Nida and Bailey. You're sooooooooooooo sweet and kind.

All I can do is continue prayers for our "HONORARY MALTESE". Bailey -- please get better soon.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dr. Krisi just called me back. :thumbsup: She will fit you in on Monday. I'll give you the details when you call. As for the feeding tube, she thinks you can wait until Monday to decide ... and after you see her. She said if Bailey throws up tonight though ... then make sure you take him back to the ER. She did say the vet should have given you some kind of diagnosis by now and that it is wise to get a second opinion.
> 
> I'll talk with you tonight.


Marie, you are amazing!! THANK YOU so much! I will call you asap to get the details. I will definitely go see Dr. Krisi on Monday, when I get back from work. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## SammieMom

lacie's mom said:


> marie, how wonderful of you to help nida and bailey. You're sooooooooooooo sweet and kind.
> 
> All i can do is continue prayers for our "honorary maltese". Bailey -- please get better soon.



ditto!


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, you are amazing...THANK YOU!!! I would love for Bailey to see Dr. Krisi. I actually have been meaning to get an appointment with her to transfer all his records to her so she can be his new vet. You know when I took in Bailey to his current vet on Wednesday, I thought it would be a quick check up and some meds...I didnt think it would be a huge emergency situation. Now we're stuck here until he gets stable. But definitely, I have been planning to switch vets for a while now. Thank you so much for your help!!! I'll try to call you tonight once I have Bailey settled down.


I just scanned messages.. saw feeding tube...really, feeding tube? hmm... Nida, have they ran bloodwork on him? if so, anything off and did they rerun it, in the last day or so? 

I emailed Dr. Heather, I'll see what she has to say. I'm sure, she too, will be interested in bloodtests. 

I'm so sorry, sweetie. I KNOW what it is like to feel so helpless. Was in that situation 4 times w/Feather and NONE of the vets would listen to me and I was right, all along (not pushing the "I am right" just meant, had they bothered to listen to "the client" especially one that sort of knows this field!, it would have made a difference) It still makes my blood boil, when I go there..so I don't. The torture we went through, and I put her through... and the money, though if it had helped her, I'd gladly do it again.. but thousands of dollars for tests, over and over again for nothing but torture and I ended up telling Dr. Heather what to do in surgery and it was what saved her. If they would all, JUST listen, like she does.. there are clues in histories.. listen to owners.. they KNOW their animals. 

Anyway, just wanted you to know.. I undersand. I'll see what Dr. H has to say. she may not get it, it is late, and she's got 3 kids...they all go to bed very early (she turns her phone off) let me know, re bloodwork.


----------



## revakb2

I am so sorry to hear Bailey is not all better now. It sure sounds like a second opinion is called for. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for Bailey.


----------



## Bailey&Me

SilkamMaltese said:


> I just scanned messages.. saw feeding tube...really, feeding tube? hmm... Nida, have they ran bloodwork on him? if so, anything off and did they rerun it, in the last day or so?
> 
> I emailed Dr. Heather, I'll see what she has to say. I'm sure, she too, will be interested in bloodtests.
> 
> I'm so sorry, sweetie. I KNOW what it is like to feel so helpless. Was in that situation 4 times w/Feather and NONE of the vets would listen to me and I was right, all along (not pushing the "I am right" just meant, had they bothered to listen to "the client" especially one that sort of knows this field!, it would have made a difference) It still makes my blood boil, when I go there..so I don't. The torture we went through, and I put her through... and the money, though if it had helped her, I'd gladly do it again.. but thousands of dollars for tests, over and over again for nothing but torture and I ended up telling Dr. Heather what to do in surgery and it was what saved her. If they would all, JUST listen, like she does.. there are clues in histories.. listen to owners.. they KNOW their animals.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted you to know.. I undersand. I'll see what Dr. H has to say. she may not get it, it is late, and she's got 3 kids...they all go to bed very early (she turns her phone off) let me know, re bloodwork.


Karla, thank you!! Yes, they did bloodwork on Bailey on Wednesday when I first took him in. They said it looked perfect except for the glucose which was low. The ER doctor Bailey stayed with that night rechecked his glucose and it was normal. She said sometimes dehydration throws off the bloodwork. 

It is so nice of you to speak with Dr. Heather...thank you! 

My issue with the current vet clinic is that because he has seen 3 different vets, I am concerned that they are just treating him for the obvious symptoms he has (dehydration, nausea, etc) with lots of different meds, without trying to figure out WHAT could have caused this. They're not looking at the large picture at all. I hope he does better tonight and tomorrow and gets stable enough so I can take all his records and go to a different vet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Nida my heart is breaking for you, I wish I could help in some way. I am praying for little Bailey and you, hang in there ok


----------



## SammieMom

Nida. Speaking as an observer. First he threw up and stool bloody. Then barium was not moving. If blood test are normal and they dont find what was causing barium to move slow or where did it go? I would be thinking of an obstruction or partial one when he ate something and it went to his gi tract. So could that cause stomach to slow or stop till he processes it. And if it is stuck wouldn't it have been on xrays --- Just some ? I would have. Cause he was normal and got sick fast.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I know your head is spinning. So many more questions than answers. Sounds like the feeding tube isn't a good idea and if you can at all get into see Marie's doctor I would jump at it on Monday. If he's stable enough to come home with you, he's stable enough to go to that vet. The current vets (and it does worry me that so many have seen him in one practice) can't figure out what's causing it all and it's been a long time already. If a great vet can see him that might make the difference. I also remember Marie talking about and raving about the Hope Center. Poor Bailey and you need some answers soon. So glad Marie's near.:hugging:


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Karla, thank you!! Yes, they did bloodwork on Bailey on Wednesday when I first took him in. They said it looked perfect except for the glucose which was low. The ER doctor Bailey stayed with that night rechecked his glucose and it was normal. She said sometimes dehydration throws off the bloodwork.
> 
> It is so nice of you to speak with Dr. Heather...thank you!
> 
> My issue with the current vet clinic is that because he has seen 3 different vets, I am concerned that they are just treating him for the obvious symptoms he has (dehydration, nausea, etc) with lots of different meds, without trying to figure out WHAT could have caused this. They're not looking at the large picture at all. I hope he does better tonight and tomorrow and gets stable enough so I can take all his records and go to a different vet.


Nida, I PM'd you awhile ago and haven't heard back, I hope that means you are resting/sleeping.

yep, Dr Heather wanted to know..did they run BTs???? and there were a couple of "geesh"s in there... along with: feeding tube? (so, yah, we think a lot alike) 

Thought could be ileus, same as I said earlier and that some of the meds, pain meds and flagyl (metronidazole) in particular, could be causing it to be more of a problem. flagyl is supposed to stop the gi tract from working (ie: is good for diarrhea) but only til stools are firm, then you stop giving it..and pain meds, notorious for causing constipation. 

suggested trying pedialyte or gateraide ice cubes. If were her patient, she would continue the reglan and the famotidine.

Keep in mind, we are not there and the doctors may be treating with things for reasons that we aren't aware of.. but til you talk to them again, this seems like a reasonable plan and it makes sense. 

so, please, keep us posted. I am continuing the healing energy and prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom

Please know I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers to Bailey!!(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## SammieMom

Hoping Bailey had a good night. Get well soon little boy. :wub:


----------



## dwerten

SilkamMaltese said:


> Nida, I PM'd you awhile ago and haven't heard back, I hope that means you are resting/sleeping.
> 
> yep, Dr Heather wanted to know..did they run BTs???? and there were a couple of "geesh"s in there... along with: feeding tube? (so, yah, we think a lot alike)
> 
> Thought could be ileus, same as I said earlier and that some of the meds, pain meds and flagyl (metronidazole) in particular, could be causing it to be more of a problem. flagyl is supposed to stop the gi tract from working (ie: is good for diarrhea) but only til stools are firm, then you stop giving it..and pain meds, notorious for causing constipation.
> 
> suggested trying pedialyte or gateraide ice cubes. If were her patient, she would continue the reglan and the famotidine.
> 
> Keep in mind, we are not there and the doctors may be treating with things for reasons that we aren't aware of.. but til you talk to them again, this seems like a reasonable plan and it makes sense.
> 
> so, please, keep us posted. I am continuing the healing energy and prayers.


so glad you posted this and are helping her karla as thought feeding tube was pretty aggressive treatment


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thank you so much, ladies! Bailey's night was a little better this time. I gave him Dyne and pedialyte around 6 and he kept in down for a few hours. I gave him one pill of his Metronidazole around 9 and he kept it down. So I was starting to feel hopeful but then around midnight I gave more Dyne and pedialyte and followed up an hour later with one pill of the Metoclopramide. This time he struggled a lot more and bit down on the pill...I imagine it tasted awful and caused him to gag...because he threw up  I gave him before pedialyte before bed, and his pain meds...and he rested fine through the night. 

This morning I gave him more pedialyte and Dyne and he went out to pee. He even ate a tiny bit of food this morning by himself!!!! Just a couple of teaspoons but the fact that he actually ate himself is encouraging (prescription AD food...I know it's disgusting but thats what the vet was trying to feed him and anything is better than nothing right now). So far this morning he has kept everything down although he has burped/gagged a few times (he used to do that a lot even before this episode too). 

We are off to the vet again this morning so she can examine him and give another dose of Cerenia. Karla, I will ask her if I can discontinue all the meds except the Metoclopramide and the pepcid for now, as you recomended. I'm sure all these meds together are making him nauseous too. 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for caring and thinking about us.


----------



## elly

Happy to hear Bailey is feeling better this morning.


----------



## dwerten

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you so much, ladies! Bailey's night was a little better this time. I gave him Dyne and pedialyte around 6 and he kept in down for a few hours. I gave him one pill of his Metronidazole around 9 and he kept it down. So I was starting to feel hopeful but then around midnight I gave more Dyne and pedialyte and followed up an hour later with one pill of the Metoclopramide. This time he struggled a lot more and bit down on the pill...I imagine it tasted awful and caused him to gag...because he threw up  I gave him before pedialyte before bed, and his pain meds...and he rested fine through the night.
> 
> This morning I gave him more pedialyte and Dyne and he went out to pee. He even ate a tiny bit of food this morning by himself!!!! Just a couple of teaspoons but the fact that he actually ate himself is encouraging (prescription AD food...I know it's disgusting but thats what the vet was trying to feed him and anything is better than nothing right now). So far this morning he has kept everything down although he has burped/gagged a few times (he used to do that a lot even before this episode too).
> 
> We are off to the vet again this morning so she can examine him and give another dose of Cerenia. Karla, I will ask her if I can discontinue all the meds except the Metoclopramide and the pepcid for now, as you recomended. I'm sure all these meds together are making him nauseous too.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for caring and thinking about us.


ask her about sulcrulfate as well as dex was on sulculfate 3 times a day which acts as a bandaid to the intestines and it protects the esophagus from vomitting. 

We would give sulcrulfate in am then one hour later pepcid ac then one hour later food. 

Are you giving famotidine/pepcid ac one hour before giving food as really important as it keeps stomach acid down so they can keep the food down. Are you giving liquid or pill form of famotidine? I find the liquid has been easier but it has to be compounded by vet for our size dogs. If he is having a hard time swallowing pills I would ask about that. 

I am so glad he ate some food that is a good sign.


----------



## SammieMom

I am so happy. He ate something. I think that is a GREAT sign. Just takes few days. I know surgery can be hard on these guys. Your vets did good with iv to keep him hydrated till he eats.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - am so relieved to read your post this morning. It sounds like he might be slowly coming around the corner from all this. That he even wanted to eat food (and that disgusting food :HistericalSmiley is a really good sign. So glad you're getting good advice here and I know you're still getting tons of prayers for Bailey. Let us know how things go at the vet and good luck.


----------



## mom2bijou

So glad there is improvement Nida. Even if it's just itty bitty baby steps at least Bailey is moving in the right direction. I just can't believe all this happened with him. Hang in there. You are a great Mommy, and I just know with your continued doses of TLC Bailey will keep getting better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Finally! We are seeing a TEENY bit of improvement! Wow you had to be dancing for joy in your heart. Praying this is just the beginning of his turnaround and he will be back to his sweet happy self soon. Continued prayers.

I just want to say I think this forum is so awesome. The network of people here that can help out is just amazing.


----------



## missiek

Thank the Lord! I am so happy to hear Bailey is improving...even if its baby steps. You are such a good fluff Momma...keep up the good work!


----------



## edelweiss

Just checking in on our buddy Bailey! Kitzel sends lots of love to Bailey---wishes they could hang out and smoke cigars together. :wacko1: I told Kitzel I will hear nothing of the sort----until they are both up and running! Then we can talk about it! Motivational talk for today.
Sending you love to Nida---get some rest!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Finally! We are seeing a TEENY bit of improvement! Wow you had to be dancing for joy in your heart. Praying this is just the beginning of his turnaround and he will be back to his sweet happy self soon. Continued prayers.
> 
> *I just want to say I think this forum is so awesome. The network of people here that can help out is just amazing*.


:amen: There is so much love, prayers, knowledge and concern here at SM that it takes my breath away. We are all blessed to have each other and our fluffs in our lives and I know that if I ever had to go through anything challenging with Tyler this is where I would draw my strength from. Just awesome.


----------



## Dora's Mom

:cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer::celebrate - firewor


Hooray! I'm so glad Bailey's finally feeling a little better! Hopefully things will only get even better from here.


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you so much, ladies! Bailey's night was a little better this time. I gave him Dyne and pedialyte around 6 and he kept in down for a few hours. I gave him one pill of his Metronidazole around 9 and he kept it down. So I was starting to feel hopeful but then around midnight I gave more Dyne and pedialyte and followed up an hour later with one pill of the Metoclopramide. This time he struggled a lot more and bit down on the pill...I imagine it tasted awful and caused him to gag...because he threw up  I gave him before pedialyte before bed, and his pain meds...and he rested fine through the night.
> 
> This morning I gave him more pedialyte and Dyne and he went out to pee. He even ate a tiny bit of food this morning by himself!!!! Just a couple of teaspoons but the fact that he actually ate himself is encouraging (prescription AD food...I know it's disgusting but thats what the vet was trying to feed him and anything is better than nothing right now). So far this morning he has kept everything down although he has burped/gagged a few times (he used to do that a lot even before this episode too).
> 
> We are off to the vet again this morning so she can examine him and give another dose of Cerenia. Karla, I will ask her if I can discontinue all the meds except the Metoclopramide and the pepcid for now, as you recomended. I'm sure all these meds together are making him nauseous too.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for caring and thinking about us.


WONDERFUL Nida! Hang in there.. he's trying hard.


----------



## yeagerbum

Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear that Bailey is feeling better!! One step at a time!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh im so happy to hear this, it really does sound like bailey is on the mend! will continue praying gv that cutie a kiss from me


----------



## SammieMom

Snowbody said:


> :amen: There is so much love, prayers, knowledge and concern here at SM that it takes my breath away. We are all blessed to have each other and our fluffs in our lives and I know that if I ever had to go through anything challenging with Tyler this is where I would draw my strength from. Just awesome.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sue, :goodpost: and there is a lot of good advise about emerg care on this thread.
> 
> Nida,
> You did a great job through out and our rayer: are being answered. I just want to jump in and hug that little fellow.


----------



## mary-anderson

:chili::chili:Yippee Bailey is feeling better:chili::chili:Nida give Bailey a great big hug for me.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Your prayers have been working!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! 

Bailey went in to the vet again this morning and she checked him over and said he looked better than yesterday. She gave him three shots again - the Reglin, Famotidine and Cerenia, all to help calm down his stomach and ease nausea. He came home and actually ATE SOME CHICKEN out of my hand!!! :chili: This was around 1 and he's kept it down all this time. I just gave him some more and he ate that too! I'm trying not to get over excited and not to let him eat more than he should right now...only a little bit at a time so his tummy can handle it. But so far he seems to be doing much better than yesterday. Definite signs he seems to be better are: when I put him on the bed in his puppy pen, he actually got up and cried to be let out (did not do that yesterday, didnt care where he was)...then he actually climbed up on my lap like he normally does...and just now he was sniffing around for more food!!! :chili: All these are small glimpses of the old Bailey...he's slowly coming back!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:

I am beside myself with happiness and relief. Oh, we're not out of the woods yet by any means, but I'm happy to see even this small improvement in him. I am so exhausted and drained! I'm off now to go find him some baby onsies...I had taken off the big plastic collar because he was too sick to even bother his incision but now that he's feeling stronger he's licking it so I figured a onsie would be more comfortable than the big chunky awkward collar. 

Sorry I wrote a novel but I am so so so happy and relieved! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Finally! We are seeing a TEENY bit of improvement! Wow you had to be dancing for joy in your heart. Praying this is just the beginning of his turnaround and he will be back to his sweet happy self soon. Continued prayers.
> 
> I just want to say I think this forum is so awesome. The network of people here that can help out is just amazing.





Snowbody said:


> :amen: There is so much love, prayers, knowledge and concern here at SM that it takes my breath away. We are all blessed to have each other and our fluffs in our lives and I know that if I ever had to go through anything challenging with Tyler this is where I would draw my strength from. Just awesome.




Words cannot express how grateful I am to each and every one of you on this forum for all the support, love and advice you have given Bailey and I through this. I can honestly and truly say with all my heart that I would be LOST without all of you. I am sorry I could not reply individually to each of you on this thread as I was out of my mind with stress this past week, but please know that your words have meant SO much to me and to Bailey too. I could NOT have gotten through this if it wasn't for you...cannot thank you enough!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i missed this before but i am so so happy to hear this , he definitely sounds like he is improving !!!! the love and the prayers are helping !!! im soo happy , give that cuddly babe a kiss from me , and u my friend give urself a pat on the back for being an awesome mommy .


Bailey&Me said:


> Your prayers have been working!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
> 
> Bailey went in to the vet again this morning and she checked him over and said he looked better than yesterday. She gave him three shots again - the Reglin, Famotidine and Cerenia, all to help calm down his stomach and ease nausea. He came home and actually ATE SOME CHICKEN out of my hand!!! :chili: This was around 1 and he's kept it down all this time. I just gave him some more and he ate that too! I'm trying not to get over excited and not to let him eat more than he should right now...only a little bit at a time so his tummy can handle it. But so far he seems to be doing much better than yesterday. Definite signs he seems to be better are: when I put him on the bed in his puppy pen, he actually got up and cried to be let out (did not do that yesterday, didnt care where he was)...then he actually climbed up on my lap like he normally does...and just now he was sniffing around for more food!!! :chili: All these are small glimpses of the old Bailey...he's slowly coming back!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> I am beside myself with happiness and relief. Oh, we're not out of the woods yet by any means, but I'm happy to see even this small improvement in him. I am so exhausted and drained! I'm off now to go find him some baby onsies...I had taken off the big plastic collar because he was too sick to even bother his incision but now that he's feeling stronger he's licking it so I figured a onsie would be more comfortable than the big chunky awkward collar.
> 
> Sorry I wrote a novel but I am so so so happy and relieved! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> Your prayers have been working!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
> 
> Bailey went in to the vet again this morning and she checked him over and said he looked better than yesterday. She gave him three shots again - the Reglin, Famotidine and Cerenia, all to help calm down his stomach and ease nausea. He came home and actually ATE SOME CHICKEN out of my hand!!! :chili: This was around 1 and he's kept it down all this time. I just gave him some more and he ate that too! I'm trying not to get over excited and not to let him eat more than he should right now...only a little bit at a time so his tummy can handle it. But so far he seems to be doing much better than yesterday. Definite signs he seems to be better are: when I put him on the bed in his puppy pen, he actually got up and cried to be let out (did not do that yesterday, didnt care where he was)...then he actually climbed up on my lap like he normally does...and just now he was sniffing around for more food!!! :chili: All these are small glimpses of the old Bailey...he's slowly coming back!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> I am beside myself with happiness and relief. Oh, we're not out of the woods yet by any means, but I'm happy to see even this small improvement in him. I am so exhausted and drained! I'm off now to go find him some baby onsies...I had taken off the big plastic collar because he was too sick to even bother his incision but now that he's feeling stronger he's licking it so I figured a onsie would be more comfortable than the big chunky awkward collar.
> 
> Sorry I wrote a novel but I am so so so happy and relieved! :chili:


A novel?? I think not! And you DESERVE to write a novel! WOO HOO!! Definite signs of improvement and I'm right here dancing with you! :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellapuppy

Oh, so glad he is doing better. It is scary when out little ones are sick and cannot tell us where it hurts. Prayers for his continued improvement.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

THANK YOU LORD, Nida I know how happy you are, Bailey will continue to get better, one minute, one hour, one day. I know the prayers are powerful on this forum, God promises where two or three gather in his name he will hear our prayers. I will keep praying, get some rest stress takes so much out of us, I can't get enough sleep


----------



## Terry36

Nida, continued prayers for Bailey's speedy recovery. Hugs


----------



## lori

Nida, I am so happy to read that Bailey is improving!!! :chili:Your update made me smile and breathe a sigh of relief. Eating chicken from your hand sounds like a HUGE improvement!! It really looks like he is turning the corner. Bless his little heart and bless you for being such an awesome mommy!! Sending healing thoughts for Bailey and hugs for you!!


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - you can write something the length of "War and Peace" if you want to especially if it's about Bailey improving. I don't want to jinx anything but this sounds like definite improvement. :chili::chili: Make sure to keep food at a minimum still, until things really start working right. A little bit at a long interval of time. 
I just know that the dreaded "Poopy watch" :w00t: will be around the corner, waiting to see when Bailey's plumbing works. I know that no one else will find as much glee in it either as Bailey's SM Aunties. :smrofl:


----------



## princessre

Bailey&Me said:


> I have also read about HGE (that is what Casanova had, isnt it?)


I'm so sorry I missed this thread- I had hardly been on SM for a few weeks...I just wanted to mention that it was HGE that Casanova had. I hope Bailey is doing better....We're sending big prayers and hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm thrilled to find Bailey is showing signs of feeling better!! :aktion033: The Prayers will continue till he is totally well!!


----------



## dwerten

So glad bailey is improving


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Nida I can't believe what you and Bailey have been through. I feel so bad i didn't know until the worse was over so I couldn't offer you support. I'm praying for Bailey now though. I'm so glad he is eating and feeling better. God love him and you too Mommy. What a great job you have done. I'll be waiting to see another update with even better news on Bailey.
Hugs.


----------



## edelweiss

We continue to have dear Buddy Bailey in our hearts/prayers here across the big pond.
Loving kisses to you both.


----------



## SammieMom

*Great news!!*

Nida :innocent:
So happy Bailey is eating. You are a fantastic mommy. You'll have your baby back real soon. Write all u want as it is all informative to me as a new owner. Bailey has a new Auntie down South.


----------



## Katkoota

I am really happy to read that Bailey is doing better, Nida! I hope it continues to the best with him :wub: 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy

checkin in on our boy:wub:, I pray he had a good night and is feeling better this morning. Hugs to you Nida


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm hoping no news is good news. Just checking in our boy.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks everyone for your continued concern, love and prayers for Bailey!!! They have helped me, and HIM, immensely! I’m happy to report he is slowly starting to feel better. I’m scared saying that because I don’t want to jinx myself. Plus we don’t know what the initial issue was that caused all this!! So definitely not out of the woods yet. But I’m just happy to see him look a little bit brighter and eat a little on his own (he’s even sniffing around for crumbs now, like his old little piggy self!). He’s been holding food and meds down so far now, but he is still doing the burping/regurgitating thing he has always done. I’m starting to think now that this burping thing has been a sign of tummy problems for a while now. I’ve mentioned it to the vet before and she just thought it was from eating too fast. But he does it all through the day, not just after eating. But anyway, he does seem brighter now so that’s a good sign!!! 

I am at work today but my Mom is staying with him. I got an appointment with Snowball’s vet (thank you Marie!!!) for tonight so I can just get a second opinion. I’ll keep you all posted. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## allheart

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks everyone for your continued concern, love and prayers for Bailey!!! They have helped me, and HIM, immensely! I’m happy to report he is slowly starting to feel better. I’m scared saying that because I don’t want to jinx myself. Plus we don’t know what the initial issue was that caused all this!! So definitely not out of the woods yet. But I’m just happy to see him look a little bit brighter and eat a little on his own (he’s even sniffing around for crumbs now, like his old little piggy self!). He’s been holding food and meds down so far now, but he is still doing the burping/regurgitating thing he has always done. I’m starting to think now that this burping thing has been a sign of tummy problems for a while now. I’ve mentioned it to the vet before and she just thought it was from eating too fast. But he does it all through the day, not just after eating. But anyway, he does seem brighter now so that’s a good sign!!!
> 
> I am at work today but my Mom is staying with him. I got an appointment with Snowball’s vet (thank you Marie!!!) for tonight so I can just get a second opinion. I’ll keep you all posted. THANK YOU!!!!


Oh so glad the little guy is showing signs of improvement. I wish you all the best in getting a second opinion. Great idea.

Continued in my prayer and thoughts.


----------



## silverhaven

So happy to see Bailey is getting better :chili::chili: :grouphug: 
In a local store I saw a little one that looked just like Bailey recently. So cute :wub:


----------



## SammieMom

Good to hear he is sniffing around, that's always a good sign. 

:Good luck:with your second opinion. My experience with Sammie is I'm going with my gut feeling now. I lost his brother at 5 mo from liver shunt. The Vet never suggested this existed in the breed:new_shocked:. I repeatedly asked them why he was so diff from Sammie (I was in there A LOT Nida, and I was right, something was wrong). I understand how hard it is for them to keep up with all the breeds. so it has helped me to look here first if Sam does something that I am not sure about prior to Vet visit. But like you said they may not always know until they get real sick. Glad you can relax a bit now. Must feel awesome. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I am so glad Bailey's keeping food down and perking up a bit...nothing like some crumb sniffing :thumbsup: So glad you're seeing Snowball's vet. Be sure to mention the burping thing. Maybe that was a sign of something going on. I would think that she can also suggest some antacid that will help. I think I'll feel a lot better when you see Marie's vet. Let us know when you get back.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

So gld to see things are continuing to go in the good direction for Bailey, and do hope you can get to the root cause of all this so it can be avoided !


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im glad that he seems gto be recuperating... let us know what happens in the appt


----------



## HaleysMom

Glad to read that Bailey is feeling a little better, I will be looking for updates on the vet visit!(((Hugs)))


----------



## mysugarbears

Checking to see how Bailey is doing today, i'm glad to hear that he is eating a little on his own and sniffing for crumbs, that's a good sign. Will continue my prayers for Bailey.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Will look for the update after he see's Snowball's vet.


----------



## The A Team

Just trying to check up on everyone and sounds like Bailey is having a good day today?? I hope he continues to improve, and I'll check back to see how he made out at Snowball's vet.....


----------



## k/c mom

Oh gosh ... I have just now read this thread and was breathless as I went page by page and was hoping for the best ... I'm glad he's stable and doing better. I know how stressful this must be for you.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in on my boy. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom

*appt*

I know it is still early on East Coast, I was just wondering how it went too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sammie said:


> I know it is still early on East Coast, I was just wondering how it went too.


Nida and Bailey should be in Dr. Krisi's office right now. I, too, can't wait to see how everything went. I just pray that Nida and Bailey receive positive news with no major worries ... and, then both have a peaceful night's sleep with pleasant dreams.:tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Waiting to hear an update on Bailey. Sending lots of prayers that it's positive.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hoping everything turned out well at the vets..


----------



## SammieMom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nida and Bailey should be in Dr. Krisi's office right now. I, too, can't wait to see how everything went. I just pray that Nida and Bailey receive positive news with no major worries ... and, then both have a peaceful night's sleep with pleasant dreams.:tender:


Thanks Marie. I will check later. Night.


----------



## Terry36

Checking in....


----------



## Snowbody

Waiting and hoping...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

me too .


----------



## mysugarbears

me three...so hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Bailey&Me

We're back from the vet! Sorry it took so long for me to post an update but guess what I was doing...trying to keep up with my crazy boy!!! He is up to his old antics and he's kept me on my feet all night, trying to get him to stop running around, jumping up and down, and trying to sniff out stuff off the ground! :chili: I took him out to pee and he wanted to run around the backyard in the snow! I finally had to put him in his pen so I could come post an update for you guys...he's over there going crazy for me to let him out!! :wub: I am just ecstatic to see him feeling better! :chili:

So, we did go to see Marie's vet, Dr. Erwin tonight and boy is she WONDERFUL! She looked over all Bailey's records and listened to everything I said very patiently, and she was so great about answering every question I had! Basically she said she understands everything Bailey's current vet(s) did in this case and thinks their approach to his treatment has been fine so far ...she said of course without looking at the x-rays it would be hard to tell for sure but from all the notes and records, she thinks the other vet was right in doing the exploratory surgery. She also said all the meds he is on now are okay and will help him continue to get better. She thought Bailey looked like he was recovering well (in fact, we had trouble keeping him on the exam table because he wanted to go explore the room!). Talking to Dr. Erwin made me feel SO MUCH better!!! I think after the whole nightmare with my cat Isaiah recently, I just second guess everything now and am always afraid I am missing something...so a second opinion always helps ease my mind. 

Dr. Erwin was the most caring, helpful and knowledgeable vet I have met...she was truly wonderful. She gave me her email address and cell phone number and asked me to update her on Bailey. How amazing is that?? 

Marie, I just dont have the words to express how grateful I am for all your help!!! Thank you so so so much!! 

I better go get back to Bailey or else he'll start climbing over the sides of his pen!!!!! :aktion033: THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!! Bailey is so fortunate and so blessed to have so many wonderful aunties who care about him so much :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Nadia, that's the best news I heard in a while!! I'm so joyful that Bailey
is doing so much better.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Nida - that is such music to our ears. :chili::chili: I can't get over how Bailey has turned the corner and is getting back to the business of being Bailey. How wonderful. And you should be able to sleep tonight :aktion033: The doctor sounds wonderful. E-mail and cell - amazing. I think it might really be worth changing to her. I'm so relieved. I know Bailey still has a way to go but he seems to be well on his way...finally. Did the Doc have any idea of what may have caused it in the first place...any guesses? 
Well get back to Bailey and just cover him with kisses and hugs from all of us. :smootch: And thank you Marie for providing this wonderful vet to Nida and Bailey.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What a great update Nida. You must be crying with joy now to see your Bailey running around like a crazy boy. That's wonderful.
I'm so glad you like Marie and Snowballs' vet. She has always sounded so caring and thorough.
Keep us posted on Bailey's progress. Give him a big kiss for me please.:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Nida, I am overjoyed to hear such good news:chili:...I hope Bailey continues to feel better. Give him a big kiss from me!


----------



## Bailey&Me

mary-anderson said:


> Nadia, that's the best news I heard in a while!! I'm so joyful that Bailey
> is doing so much better.


Thanks Mary! I am so happy and excited too. Im praying that all the rest of the SM fluffs who have been sick lately feel better soon too!



Snowbody said:


> Oh Nida - that is such music to our ears. :chili::chili: I can't get over how Bailey has turned the corner and is getting back to the business of being Bailey. How wonderful. And you should be able to sleep tonight :aktion033: The doctor sounds wonderful. E-mail and cell - amazing. I think it might really be worth changing to her. I'm so relieved. I know Bailey still has a way to go but he seems to be well on his way...finally. Did the Doc have any idea of what may have caused it in the first place...any guesses?
> Well get back to Bailey and just cover him with kisses and hugs from all of us. :smootch: And thank you Marie for providing this wonderful vet to Nida and Bailey.


Sue, absolutely, I am switching over to Dr. Erwin as soon as I can. Something else I found so wonderful about her...when Marie called her over the weekend about Bailey, Dr. Erwin called her right back and told her I should call the office and tell them to put me on her schedule for Monday. Then today when she saw I was on the schedule for this evening, she called me and asked about Bailey and asked if he was stable enough to wait until the evening or did I want her to see him earlier. How cool is that?? I have never had a vet who took the time like that. AND when I was talking to her about what my current vet was doing for Bailey, she acted with so much grace...she said she thought they were on the right track and should see Bailey's treatment through and get closure on his case before I switched over fully to her...she didnt want to step on any toes. I just thought that was so great of her!



Dixie's Mama said:


> What a great update Nida. You must be crying with joy now to see your Bailey running around like a crazy boy. That's wonderful.
> I'm so glad you like Marie and Snowballs' vet. She has always sounded so caring and thorough.
> Keep us posted on Bailey's progress. Give him a big kiss for me please.:wub::wub:


Elaine, he is back in full force! While I am on SM posting, he was running around my bed, getting under the covers and trying to attack my toes, "killing" his stuffed toy and also trying to chew its ear off :smilie_tischkante: 
I keep having to put him back in his pen and he just zooms around and around and "digs" in his bed. That boy is crazy!! :wub: Trying to keep him calm is going to be so hard...I hope his incision heals fast!!!


----------



## yeagerbum

this is just WONDERFUL!! :chili::chili: I'm so happy to hear that Bailey is doing better and being his playful self again!! big hugs to both of you!


----------



## SammieMom

Nida
This is totally awesome. Been a long week end for you. I opened iPod first thing this am and I had big smile on my face (hard to do at 5am) when I read your post. I could feel the joy in your words and in Bailey. You described it perfect. Sounds like a good Vet. Your lucky to find her. Did she have any ideas as to what caused this or just as we have said, sometimes they just don't know. I guess it's tough when they can't tell us what hurts. Well the important thing is he is recovered. Glad to hear he is playing and not preoccupied with his stitches. Well I'm off to work but will have a extra special day now. I feel ready to use the dancing chili peppers now! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh

Nida-so very glad to read this! Give Bailey big hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## aprilb

I am so glad he is better!:chili::chili::chili: Our Bailey is back!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzi wants Bailey to come over and cheer him up! 
Great job Bailey! Love your energy---loan me some?


----------



## Maltsnme

Bailey&Me said:


> We're back from the vet! Sorry it took so long for me to post an update but guess what I was doing...trying to keep up with my crazy boy!!! He is up to his old antics and he's kept me on my feet all night, trying to get him to stop running around, jumping up and down, and trying to sniff out stuff off the ground! :chili: I took him out to pee and he wanted to run around the backyard in the snow! I finally had to put him in his pen so I could come post an update for you guys...he's over there going crazy for me to let him out!! :wub: I am just ecstatic to see him feeling better! :chili:
> 
> So, we did go to see Marie's vet, Dr. Erwin tonight and boy is she WONDERFUL! She looked over all Bailey's records and listened to everything I said very patiently, and she was so great about answering every question I had! Basically she said she understands everything Bailey's current vet(s) did in this case and thinks their approach to his treatment has been fine so far ...she said of course without looking at the x-rays it would be hard to tell for sure but from all the notes and records, she thinks the other vet was right in doing the exploratory surgery. She also said all the meds he is on now are okay and will help him continue to get better. She thought Bailey looked like he was recovering well (in fact, we had trouble keeping him on the exam table because he wanted to go explore the room!). Talking to Dr. Erwin made me feel SO MUCH better!!! I think after the whole nightmare with my cat Isaiah recently, I just second guess everything now and am always afraid I am missing something...so a second opinion always helps ease my mind.
> 
> Dr. Erwin was the most caring, helpful and knowledgeable vet I have met...she was truly wonderful. She gave me her email address and cell phone number and asked me to update her on Bailey. How amazing is that??
> 
> Marie, I just dont have the words to express how grateful I am for all your help!!! Thank you so so so much!!
> 
> I better go get back to Bailey or else he'll start climbing over the sides of his pen!!!!! :aktion033: THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!! Bailey is so fortunate and so blessed to have so many wonderful aunties who care about him so much :wub:


Nida.. I'm thrilled to read this.....Awesome news!


----------



## silverhaven

So fantastic :chili::chili: he has had a really quick turn around. I am so happy for you. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:YAY!!!!!! omg this just made my morning !! thank god that our bailey feels better , i m soo happy !!! give that cuddly baby a kiss from auntie liza, i am so relieved , this is why i do not underestimate the power of prayer , that little fluff had everyone praying for him , i will continue praying for his complete recovery , nida how great about the new vet, awesome awesome . im happy now!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I was holding my breath while looking for an update...and I'm soooo happy! Don't know why I just want to sit here and cry cuz I really should be dancing! lol But all of these sick babies has just been so emotional on all of us and I guess that's how I deal. Once the crisis is over I just want to cry. :wub:

Big hugs and kisses to sweet Bailey! xoxo

Ok...now to check on the others.


----------



## donnad

I am so gald to hear that Bailey is doing so much better...the power of prayer!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Nida -- so happy to hear that Bailey is doing so well. Prayers will continue for his complete and speedy recovery.

Bailey -- your Awntie love you and want you to get better soon.

So sweet of our dear Marie to help. She's such a wonderful person.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks Mary! I am so happy and excited too. Im praying that all the rest of the SM fluffs who have been sick lately feel better soon too!
> 
> Oh, I do, too. I still cannot believe how many fluffs have been sick at the same time. I do believe, however, that our prayers are helping.
> 
> Sue, absolutely, I am switching over to Dr. Erwin as soon as I can. Something else I found so wonderful about her...when Marie called her over the weekend about Bailey, Dr. Erwin called her right back and told her I should call the office and tell them to put me on her schedule for Monday. Then today when she saw I was on the schedule for this evening, she called me and asked about Bailey and asked if he was stable enough to wait until the evening or did I want her to see him earlier. How cool is that?? I have never had a vet who took the time like that. AND when I was talking to her about what my current vet was doing for Bailey, she acted with so much grace...she said she thought they were on the right track and should see Bailey's treatment through and get closure on his case before I switched over fully to her...she didnt want to step on any toes. I just thought that was so great of her!
> 
> That's our Dr. Kris. That's why we love her. She is an Earth Angel. :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> And, Nida shared with me that Krisi sent her home with some Cerenia so that she didn't have to take Bailey out in the bad weather today.
> 
> In addition, I think it's wonderful for Dr. Krisi to be there for Nida ... even though she encourages Nida to follow up with the vets currently taking care of Bailey. To me, that's a doctor who truly cares about people and their pets.
> 
> 
> Elaine, he is back in full force! While I am on SM posting, he was running around my bed, getting under the covers and trying to attack my toes, "killing" his stuffed toy and also trying to chew its ear off :smilie_tischkante:
> I keep having to put him back in his pen and he just zooms around and around and "digs" in his bed. That boy is crazy!! :wub: Trying to keep him calm is going to be so hard...I hope his incision heals fast!!!


Nida, I am smiling now! It's so wonderful to hear that Bailey is feeling better! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> We're back from the vet! Sorry it took so long for me to post an update but guess what I was doing...trying to keep up with my crazy boy!!! He is up to his old antics and he's kept me on my feet all night, trying to get him to stop running around, jumping up and down, and trying to sniff out stuff off the ground! :chili: I took him out to pee and he wanted to run around the backyard in the snow! I finally had to put him in his pen so I could come post an update for you guys...he's over there going crazy for me to let him out!! :wub: I am just ecstatic to see him feeling better! :chili:
> 
> So, we did go to see Marie's vet, Dr. Erwin tonight and boy is she WONDERFUL! She looked over all Bailey's records and listened to everything I said very patiently, and she was so great about answering every question I had! Basically she said she understands everything Bailey's current vet(s) did in this case and thinks their approach to his treatment has been fine so far ...she said of course without looking at the x-rays it would be hard to tell for sure but from all the notes and records, she thinks the other vet was right in doing the exploratory surgery. She also said all the meds he is on now are okay and will help him continue to get better. She thought Bailey looked like he was recovering well (in fact, we had trouble keeping him on the exam table because he wanted to go explore the room!). Talking to Dr. Erwin made me feel SO MUCH better!!! I think after the whole nightmare with my cat Isaiah recently, I just second guess everything now and am always afraid I am missing something...so a second opinion always helps ease my mind.
> 
> Dr. Erwin was the most caring, helpful and knowledgeable vet I have met...she was truly wonderful. She gave me her email address and cell phone number and asked me to update her on Bailey. How amazing is that??
> 
> Marie, I just dont have the words to express how grateful I am for all your help!!! Thank you so so so much!!
> 
> I better go get back to Bailey or else he'll start climbing over the sides of his pen!!!!! :aktion033: THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!! Bailey is so fortunate and so blessed to have so many wonderful aunties who care about him so much :wub:


It has been my pleasure, Nida. :tender: I can't express how happy I am that Bailey is feeling better. And, that you got a second opinion from Dr. Krisi. 

I just knew you would love Krisi. Many other people think so too ... that's why she was voted the best vet in Loudoun County this past year. And, the votes were from all the families who go to her for help. Again, she's an Earth Angel.

Nida, you are the most wonderful Mommy to Bailey. You are younger (well, it's all relative ... you are to me) and yet so responsible. You had such a stressful past week worrying about Bailey ... as we all did for you, too. And, yet, you thought everything out and be there to help Bailey. And, now ... Bailey is getting all better ... running around and eating. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Nida I am thanking the Lord for hearing our prayers, you have been through soooo much with issiah and Bailey, more then most go through in a lifetime. You are strong, and such a good mommy. I wish I could give you a hug. I PRAISE GOD he is will us.


----------



## Bailey&Me

THANKS so much everyone!!! I'm still holding my breath and keeping a close eye on Bailey. He seems to be much, much better...but not 100% yet because he hasn't pooped yet so I'm not sure if his system is working fine now or not. He's still on a bland diet, I can only give him very little food for now, and still on his meds...so just hoping that he'll continue to get ALL BETTER soon! 

Dr. Krisi said that we can't be sure what exactly caused Bailey's initial symptoms. She said it's possible that it was sensitivity to something in his diet, that had been building up. Or maybe something he got in to that didnt agree with him. Who knows!! But I think I contributed to the problem by giving Bailey such a wide variety of food. Like I mentioned several different times on this forum over the past year, I frequently try different food with Bailey. He gets different brands/protein canned food, dehydrated food and kibble too...I sometime homecook too. I stick to one kibble for a few months, but everything else I switch around. So I think that also, over several months, made his system really sensitive...we're not sure. But from now on, I am going to try to stick to one or two things at a time for a while. That way, if he does start getting sick I can pin point what protein or food ingredients don't agree with him. 

He doesn't need to get his medicines through shots anymore - he easily swallows them with his food, and keeps them down fine. Hopefully we can wean him off the meds over the next couple of weeks and get him back to totally normal soon!!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> It has been my pleasure, Nida. :tender: I can't express how happy I am that Bailey is feeling better. And, that you got a second opinion from Dr. Krisi.
> 
> I just knew you would love Krisi. Many other people think so too ... that's why she was voted the best vet in Loudoun County this past year. And, the votes were from all the families who go to her for help. Again, she's an Earth Angel.
> 
> Nida, you are the most wonderful Mommy to Bailey. You are younger (well, it's all relative ... you are to me) and yet so responsible. You had such a stressful past week worrying about Bailey ... as we all did for you, too. And, yet, you thought everything out and be there to help Bailey. And, now ... Bailey is getting all better ... running around and eating. :chili::chili::chili:


Thanks so much, Marie! I try to be the best mom to Bailey as I can be. He's my first dog...and I know I will always have dogs for the rest of my life...but I dont think I could ever love another like I love my Bailey. He is just my little doggy soulmate :wub:

I loved Dr. Krisi and am so excited to switch over to her soon! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - I told you we'd be on poopy watch next. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Realize it happens to them all after they've been sick and it takes a while for the plumbing to start working. But I know we all worry.
I'm just smiling all day today knowing that Bailey's coming through this. You are an awesome mom and Marie is a very awesome auntie, for sure...with an extremely awesome vet.:chili:


----------



## edelweiss

Snowbody said:


> Nida - I told you we'd be on poopy watch next. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Realize it happens to them all after they've been sick and it takes a while for the plumbing to start working. But I know we all worry.
> I'm just smiling all day today knowing that Bailey's coming through this. You are an awesome mom and Marie is a very awesome auntie, for sure...with an extremely awesome vet.:chili:


Aw......some of us truely are in AWE of how awesome people work together here when we all hit bottom at once! We can squabble & squawk but in the end it is really about pulling together when the malts are involved~~~
Yeah us.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What great news about Bailey Nida. I too hope he can get off of his meds and get back to normal. What an ordeal you two have been through. Sending many hugs and kisses to Bailey and to you too. I'm still going to keep him in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - how was Bailey last night and this morning? Hoping he continues to improve.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

checkin in on Bailey boy and Nida


----------



## michellerobison

How's Bailey doing? Checking in and praying he's better soon.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks for checking in, ladies! Bailey is doing well. No poops so far and tomorrow it will be a week since his surgery...starting to feel a little concerned about that! Other than that, he's great...eating well, taking his meds without any issues, keeping everything down, drinking water by himself and peeing like usual. I just have to be extra careful that he isn't running/jumping too much and that he isnt bothering his stitches. 

I may call the vet and ask about the no pooping...but other than that, all is well (knock on wood!). We have an appointment on Saturday for the vet to look at his stitches and assess his medications. Tomorrow is the first day he is going to be left alone while I'm at work (someone has been home with him round the clock ever since he first start feeling sick, last Monday). I will have someone check on him a few times during the day but for the most part, he will be in his pen during the day...I'm nervous about that!

Thank you all again for your continued concern and support!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

maybe some pumpkin to help bailey poop ? im happy hes getting better.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - so happy he's doing so well. I think that the poop issue will resolve itself as has happened with all the pups here but maybe a little pumpkin as I've heard others use that. Has Bailey been going at his stitches? Wonder if you should put the collar on again just for tomorrow when he's alone for extra security. He'll probably sleep a lot while you're gone. I'm sure he could use the rest.


----------



## bellapuppy

So glad little Bailey is doing better.


----------



## HaleysMom

Sooo glad Bailey is feeling better:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom

Wow, he has made so much progress!!! What great news!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This sounds wonderful. So glad that Bailey has made such a speedy recovery. Still sending prayers.


----------



## princessre

So happy to hear that Bailey is feeling so much better!! This is awesome!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm login in for a poop check on Bailey. LOL How's he doing Nida?


----------



## SammieMom

Just checking on Bailey........:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks for checking in with us this morning! Bailey still hasn't pooped  Today is officially one week since his surgery and no poop still :w00t: I called the vet yesterday to let her know and she said, as long as he's not throwing his food back up, increase the amount of food a little and see if that will make him go. Well it didn't. Then all last night I could hear him licking his lips like he was nauseous and this morning he was really subdued (not happy and excited like he normally is). I got him to eat a teaspoon of food and gave him his pill but he threw it up the pill. Then I took him for a walk...that usually gets him to poop...still nothing. Waited a while and then tried a tiny bit of food again with his meds and this time he kept it down. Because he wasn't acting like himself this morning, I'm afraid his original symptoms are going to come back...he hasn't pooped in a week...I hope there's no blockage!! So I dropped him off at the vet this morning on my way to work...waiting for the vet to call me! 

AAARGHHH! I was really thinking he was getting better!!! :huh: :angry: :w00t: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mary-anderson

Nadi, I'm so sorry to hear Bailey is back at the vets...hopefully they can figure it out....I'll continue to pray for precious Bailey:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - try to relax. It might just be a matter of his system kicking into gear again. They often don't go after surgery and leading up to surgery for days he had nothing at all in him from throwing up and pooping so I would still try not to freak out. Did you give him pumpkin? I'm relieved that he's at the vet so they can keep an eye on him. I wonder if they can give him anything to get him going...a mild doggie laxative?


----------



## bellapuppy

Oh, poor little guy. Prayers he will be much better by the time you pick him up tonight.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Okay, PHEW! The vet just called and said Bailey finally pooped! She gave him a rectal exam this morning and then took him for a walk and he ended up pooping there! That little stinker was holding out on me!!! :angry::wub: I even got up at 5 am to take him for a walk to see if he would poop...but nope! :huh:

But the vet did say that he looked good and we can cut down on the meds now so YAY!!! 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## uniquelovdolce

nida yay he pooped 


Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, PHEW! The vet just called and said Bailey finally pooped! She gave him a rectal exam this morning and then took him for a walk and he ended up pooping there! That little stinker was holding out on me!!! :angry::wub: I even got up at 5 am to take him for a walk to see if he would poop...but nope! :huh:
> 
> But the vet did say that he looked good and we can cut down on the meds now so YAY!!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone


----------



## edelweiss

'Atta' boy Bailey! :chili::chili:
In Bailey's case I probably would not have tried this but for future reference for anyone---fresh dried dates also can work wonders in the "poop brigade department.":innocent:


----------



## Terry36

Nida I'm glad Bailey made a poopie!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Poop is great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Nida, I remember after my surgery that was a problem. Also with all the different meds that can constipate. Ok little Bailey quit scaring your mom like that!!! I have never been happier that someone else's dog took a poop!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## the.shewolf

I am so sorry to hear all that you and Bailey have been through. It was so exciting to hear about the poop! Fingers crossed and prayers that he will continue to heal and be back to his cheeky self.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida, it could have been worse - you could have had to do the rectal exam.:shocked:
:chili::chili::chili::two thumbs up::happy dance::dancing banana: Doin' the poopie dance. Remember the post or PM I sent you several days ago that the poopie waiting game would be the next big issue? Okay, that's done :aktion033: so Bailey will now be just fine and dandy Dr. Auntie-Sue said so. Do you hear me Bailey?:smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowbody said:


> Nida, it could have been worse - you could have had to do the rectal exam.:shocked:
> :chili::chili::chili::two thumbs up::happy dance::dancing banana: Doin' the poopie dance. Remember the post or PM I sent you several days ago that the poopie waiting game would be the next big issue? Okay, that's done :aktion033: so Bailey will now be just fine and dandy Dr. Auntie-Sue said so. Do you hear me Bailey?:smootch:


 Sue I love your sense of humor:two thumbs up:
Nida I'm so happy for you I know how hard this has been for you, give Bailey boy kisses from awntie Paula


----------



## maggieh

We know all about the Happy Poopie Dance! So glad it's happening for Bailey!


----------



## bellapuppy

:chilioopie dance:chili::aktion033:


----------



## dwerten

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, PHEW! The vet just called and said Bailey finally pooped! She gave him a rectal exam this morning and then took him for a walk and he ended up pooping there! That little stinker was holding out on me!!! :angry::wub: I even got up at 5 am to take him for a walk to see if he would poop...but nope! :huh:
> 
> But the vet did say that he looked good and we can cut down on the meds now so YAY!!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone


great news - so happy Bailey is on the mend. We all know how important poop is LOL we have done the poopie dance many of time so get on your dancing shoes mama


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Poops!:chili::chili: Hurray for Bailey!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Whew!
Ok now Bailey, back to normal and quit scaring everyone.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - is Bailey home? How's he doing? I bet you can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, PHEW! The vet just called and said Bailey finally pooped! She gave him a rectal exam this morning and then took him for a walk and he ended up pooping there! That little stinker was holding out on me!!! :angry::wub: I even got up at 5 am to take him for a walk to see if he would poop...but nope! :huh:
> 
> But the vet did say that he looked good and we can cut down on the meds now so YAY!!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone


:chili::chili::cheer:: - :celebrate - firewor Bailey:celebrate - firewor:cheer::chili::chili:


Nida, isn't it funny how we celebrate *poopies* after we have worried so much about our little fluff babies that have been constipated?! :HistericalSmiley: 

I understand how this was making you worry, Nida. We went through that with Snowball. It got to the point that they had to give the poor little guy an enema before they took him out for his walk. :w00t:

Just a tip that others have suggested, too ... a little plain canned pumpkin does wonders to help keep things moving for our little ones. And, it is safe for them. 

I am soooooooo happy our sweet Bailey is better. You and he have gone through so much. I still think about how hard it had to be for you to leave him at the ER. 

Lots of hugs for you and Bailey, Nida. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily

:dothewave: great news!


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - How was Bailey last night and this morning?


----------



## michellerobison

:chili:Yeah, Bailey's feeling better and things "passed" so to speak!:chili:
Glad to hear he's going to be ok now. I can only imagine how hard it was to leave him at the ER.

Get better soon little man!
Hugs!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

just checking up on the lil guy , hope everything is going smoothly


----------



## Bailey&Me

Good morning! Thank you for your continued concern for my little guy. He is doing well. It's day by day with him, to make sure he continues to be able to keep food/meds down and also poop regularly! And THANK YOU for understanding my joy about him pooping yesterday...I think you're the only people I know who would understand that! hahaha


----------



## Bailey&Me

One thing the vet mentioned Bailey would need on-going care for is reflux. Remember I mentioned he does this burping/gagging type thing...he's been doing that for a couple of months...I initially thought it was because he gulps his food down too fast. But really, it's all the time...not just after he eats...and its regardless of how fast/slow he eats (he does it even if I slowly hand feed him). I don't know much about reflux in dogs but I do hope it can be easily controlled.


----------



## Snowbody

Nida - how's Bailey doing today?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

checkin up on bailey too ..


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Hi Nida and Bailey,
We talk more about poop in my house than I ever thought possible.:w00t:

Acid reflux huh? Funny, my hubby & I just learned that his yr old niece & her new born brother both have acid reflux. That is why she is so tiny. Since her Mommy has learned lots since she was born her baby brother is a bruiser. Runs in the family I guess. Now I hear dogs have it too. I imagine that's been bothering Bailey and he will feel a lot better on meds for it.

I'm so glad Bailey is holding his own now and you can relax a bit. Hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Thanks for checking in on Bailey, ladies. He is doing better, thank goodness. Today, he was feeling a bit down...I'm not sure why, but he perked up a bit in the afternoon. Poops are still not 100% normal yet but he is eating and drinking fine. 

I am going crazy trying to figure out what to feed him now. I definitely did NOT want him on the prescription ID food for any longer than a couple of days after surgery. I spent a lot of time this weekend trying to find out more about the kinds of foods he can have...went and talked to the lady who owns my local holistic pet food store. I'm just more confused now than ever. Crystal has been helping me a lot via PM (thank you Crystal!) so tomorrow I'll go in to the store again to see what I can find.


----------



## dwerten

Glad he is feeling better 

are you using probiotics and pumpkin as that helps alot with stools.


----------



## deeda9999

I just read your whole story and I am so happy to hear that Bailey is feeling better. I read through it holding my breath just hoping and praying he would be ok. Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

glad that hes feeling better , kisses to him n u


----------



## Bailey&Me

dwerten said:


> Glad he is feeling better
> 
> are you using probiotics and pumpkin as that helps alot with stools.


Thanks! Yes, I am using pumpkin (a teaspoon with each meal) as of yesterday so hopefully that will help him. I have always used AE probiotics with him but I learned that I needed to have kept them in the fridge...which I didnt...so now I need to go buy more of it. 



deeda9999 said:


> I just read your whole story and I am so happy to hear that Bailey is feeling better. I read through it holding my breath just hoping and praying he would be ok. Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much. Yes, it was quite an ordeal and I couldnt have made it through without SM!



uniquelovdolce said:


> glad that hes feeling better , kisses to him n u


Thanks Liza!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am using pumpkin (a teaspoon with each meal) as of yesterday so hopefully that will help him. I have always used AE probiotics with him but I learned that I needed to have kept them in the fridge...which I didnt...so now I need to go buy more of it.


Don't add pumpkin unless it is one of the 2 ingredients in his limited diet food he's on. That can throw him totally off again. Same with treats. Treats can only consist of either the protein or the carb that is in the food you select. Sweet Potato does the same thing as pumpkin so that is why I recommended the food I did to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Don't add pumpkin unless it is one of the 2 ingredients in his limited diet food he's on. That can throw him totally off again. Same with treats. Treats can only consist of either the protein or the carb that is in the food you select. Sweet Potato does the same thing as pumpkin so that is why I recommended the food I did to you. :thumbsup:


Crystal, AH, I really am so bad at this, aren't I? :w00t: He seemed to do fine with the pumpkin yesterday and today but I'll stop using it for now and stick to the limited ingredient food. Thanks!!


----------



## dwerten

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am using pumpkin (a teaspoon with each meal) as of yesterday so hopefully that will help him. I have always used AE probiotics with him but I learned that I needed to have kept them in the fridge...which I didnt...so now I need to go buy more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Yes, it was quite an ordeal and I couldnt have made it through without SM!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Liza!!


yes best to get the probiotics that are refridgerated as that is what i use as well. I use organic pumpkin every day with my allergy girl with probiotics mixed in. It helps her stools alot. I only use it on my others if they have an issue which is rarely.


----------



## dwerten

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Don't add pumpkin unless it is one of the 2 ingredients in his limited diet food he's on. That can throw him totally off again. Same with treats. Treats can only consist of either the protein or the carb that is in the food you select. Sweet Potato does the same thing as pumpkin so that is why I recommended the food I did to you. :thumbsup:


yes sweet potato is the same as crystal stated as i notice it since dex is on sweet potato now and his poops are perfect. so agree if doing sweet potato then no need to add pumpkin in.


----------



## yeagerbum

checking in here! school started last week so I haven't had the chance to check in as often as I would like. I'm glad to read that Bailey is feeling better  also pumpkin helps with firming up the stool, but I read that too much of it can cause constipation, so it's both ways just gotta be careful with the amount!


----------



## HaleysMom

Checking in on Bailey, glad he is feeling better!!:chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom

Bailey&Me said:


> Crystal, AH, I really am so bad at this, aren't I? :w00t: He seemed to do fine with the pumpkin yesterday and today but I'll stop using it for now and stick to the limited ingredient food. Thanks!!


I have been down that "what food to buy journey" and it's tiring. What did u end up choosing? Curious. I got venison & sweet pot for Sammie allergies.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hows bailey today ?


----------



## Bailey&Me

yeagerbum said:


> checking in here! school started last week so I haven't had the chance to check in as often as I would like. I'm glad to read that Bailey is feeling better  also pumpkin helps with firming up the stool, but I read that too much of it can cause constipation, so it's both ways just gotta be careful with the amount!


Thanks for checking in! Oh I didnt know it can cause constipation too! I am holding off on the pumpkin for now. Right now, his stools look fine (not loose or anything) but he's not going as often as before, so thats my main concern. 



HaleysMom said:


> Checking in on Bailey, glad he is feeling better!!:chili::chili:


Thanks so much!! 



Sammie said:


> I have been down that "what food to buy journey" and it's tiring. What did u end up choosing? Curious. I got venison & sweet pot for Sammie allergies.


Crystal was sweet enough to help me and recommend a limited ingredient food for Bailey...Addiction Duck and Sweet Potato canned. I picked up a few of those last night for him. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> hows bailey today ?


He was doing well this morning when I left for work! He's good, just not 100% yet (or maybe I'm just being paranoid) so I'm keeping a close eye. He's on his meds for about a week more and then we're going to wean him off to see how his system does on its own. Thanks for checking in, Liza!


----------



## edelweiss

Kisses to Bailey from Kitzi & me! Kitzel says "kisses are healing!"
:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I love the picture of Bailey in your siggy. He looks great! So happy he's feeling better each day.:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me

edelweiss said:


> Kisses to Bailey from Kitzi & me! Kitzel says "kisses are healing!"
> :wub:


Thanks Sandi and Kitzi! Bailey sends lots of healing kisses over to Kitzi too...he is so glad his buddy is feeling better too!



Rocky's Mom said:


> I love the picture of Bailey in your siggy. He looks great! So happy he's feeling better each day.:chili:


Thank you! This picture is from a few months ago (this past Fall) although he is starting to look good again now....he just needs a bath and a haircut!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thank god hes doing better !


----------



## HaleysMom

I am soo glad Bailey is feeling better, that is AWESOME news!!:chili::chili:


----------



## bellapuppy

So glad he is doing better! kisses from Maggie, Trixie and Whisper.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Just a note, Nida, to let you know I am thinking about you and Bailey. :wub: I am so happy to hear he is doing so much better. You are the bestest Mommy to Bailey! :tender:


----------



## Johita

I'm glad to hear that Bailey is doing much better and I'm sure he's loving his mommy a lot on her special day. Hope you enjoy your birthday with your precious boy and give him lots of hugs and kisses from Auntie Edith and cousin Aolani


----------



## Bailey&Me

uniquelovdolce said:


> thank god hes doing better !


Thanks Liza! Yes, I am so grateful he's almost back to normal! :chili:



HaleysMom said:


> I am soo glad Bailey is feeling better, that is AWESOME news!!:chili::chili:


Thank you so much for thinking of my Bailey!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

bellapuppy said:


> So glad he is doing better! kisses from Maggie, Trixie and Whisper.


Thank you ladies! :wub: 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a note, Nida, to let you know I am thinking about you and Bailey. :wub: I am so happy to hear he is doing so much better. You are the bestest Mommy to Bailey! :tender:


 Aww Marie, that's so sweeeeeet of you to say!!! Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts!!!! 



Johita said:


> I'm glad to hear that Bailey is doing much better and I'm sure he's loving his mommy a lot on her special day. Hope you enjoy your birthday with your precious boy and give him lots of hugs and kisses from Auntie Edith and cousin Aolani


Thanks Edith, for the birthday wishes!  Yes, I am LOVING being snowed in today...perfect birthday present...sitting in bed, snuggling with Bailey and "working from home" :chili:


----------



## mary-anderson

Nida, so glad that special guy of yours in feeling better..What a way to spend your B-day...snuggling with Bailey:wub: Hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Nida -- I'm so glad that Bailey is recovering so well. He's such a special, special boy.


----------



## Happinesstogo

Bailey&Me said:


> I hate it when Bailey isn't feeling well...which is not too often, luckily. But he is sick right now and I could really use some advice. Monday night, he started pacing back and forth and crying to go outside (not normal for him)...I took him out and he had a really loose stool. That day, he had more treats than normal (he had an early dinner and my little cousin was doing training with him later at night and I think gave him more treats than he normally gets) so I thought that was why. Then, Tuesday morning he woke me up crying, and then threw up some yellow-ish bile type liquid a couple of times, and had another loose stool. I worked from home so I could keep an eye on him. I cooked him some boiled chicken and rice and fed it to him in four small meals through out the day (less food than he usually gets though). I mixed in some probiotics with the food and also gave him pepcid AC. He had, I think, four loose stools through the day yesterday. Other than that, he was acting fine...active and playful, pretty normal and didnt throw up again the whole day.
> 
> Last night again, he woke me up a few times...he threw up yellowish liquid three times over the night and this morning and had a couple more loose, liquidy stools. This morning he is much quieter, not like his normal self. I again cooked him some boiled chicken and rice and mixed in some yogurt. He didnt really want to eat it which is VERY VERY STRANGE FOR HIM!! He usually gobbles down anything and everything. I syringed some water in his mouth and finally got him to eat. He's sleeping now. I called the vet and made an appointment for 11 o clock. I was hoping it was just an upset stomach yesterday, but today with him acting so down, I better take him in. I am so scared...I have been "googling" like crazy and reading old SM threads all day and night yesterday. I am worried about pancreatitis. I'm also worried about some kind of blockage...he is a chewer and I'm always worried he'll eat something harmful even though I always watch him closely. AH! I am so nervous. Working from home again today so I can take care of him...and keep getting bombarded with work...just a very stressful situation trying to balance both :smpullhair: :smstarz:
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!!!


I'd call your vet since he's also not acting like himself. Just to be on the safe side. It doesn't have to be pancreatitis, but he might need a medication. Hope he's better real soon!
Lainie


----------



## maggieh

Happinesstogo said:


> I'd call your vet since he's also not acting like himself. Just to be on the safe side. It doesn't have to be pancreatitis, but he might need a medication. Hope he's better real soon!
> Lainie


This post is from four years ago.


----------

